# Redclaw's Eyes of the Lich Queen OOC



## Redclaw (Nov 25, 2007)

The Adventure--The Eyes of the Lich Queen

The Party--A band of childhood friends, with a few additions picked up along the way, now a chartered adventuring party and newly established guild.
Bregan Swiftstride--Shifter Scout (OnlytheStrong)
Cholas Burden--Human Favored Soul of the Silver Flame (WakkaWakka)
Talas Burden--Human Duskblade (EvolutionKB)
Drekhad Drevin--Kalashtar Crusader (Creamsteak)
Alexa Shaless--Human Bard/Crusader (Zurai)

Now that the party is set, it's time to build characters and fine-tune the teamwork that the party has put together over their adventuring careers.

For now, use this space to keep working on your character sheets.  When they are approved, I'll create a rogue's gallery thread to put them in.

You can also use this space to discuss tactics, spell selection, and other things that might prove useful when the adventure begins.

Character Creation Guidelines
Abilities--28 Point Buy
Starting Level--5th 
HP--Full at first, 3/4 each thereafter (4 for d6, 7 for d10).
Starting Wealth--6,000 gp (plus some goodies--see below)
Races available: Core, Eberron core, Spellscale, Kobold, orc, goblin
Classes available: Core, Artificer, PHB II, Crusader, Favored Soul, Scout, Swashbuckler, Warmage
All prestige classes are by approval, and that will almost always be based on role-playing prior to selection or validity of backstory.

Feat and Skill Selection--
Open use of Core, Eberron CS, PHB II
Available with DM approval--Races of Eberron, Magic of Eberron, Five Nations, Bo9S, Magic Item Compendium, Complete series

Don't forget to identify Region of Origin, which for most of you will be Breland.

Some bonus goodies-- (to make up for the shortage of money)
[sblock=OnlytheStrong] On your most recent return to your home village, your tribe gifted you with an amazing mithral chain shirt.  It currently functions as a +1 Mithral Chain Shirt, but you quickly noticed that when you are wearing it, it appears to you to stop shining and be covered in a camouflage pattern of blacks and greens.  Nobody else sees this change.  The elders who presented you with the shirt identified it as _Hunter's Shelter_, a legendary item from the days of the Great Purge.  They also gave you some of its backstory, and information about how to unlock a piece of its power.  The ritual cost you 2,300 gp worth of supplies when you performed it (already considered in the cost).  As a result of the ritual, the shirt currently gives you a heightened level of visual awareness, granting you a +5 enhancement bonus on spot checks.  It will also cost you some skill points, save bonus and hit points, but not quickly or drastically (you will lose 2 hit points and 3 skill points next leve, but get another ability).  This is an Item of Legacy, based on Weapons of Legacy, so it will grow with you. [/sblock]


[sblock=WakkaWakka] The Church of the Silver Flame has been quite impressed with your accomplishments and has entrusted you with a holy relic, _The Bow of the Blessed Hunter_.  This +1 Longbow appears normal, although it's made from very silvery-hued ash.  However, as soon as you grip it you can hear a whispering voice speaking to you of the need to purge evil and impurity from the land.  Nobody else can hear the voice, nor can you hear it when someone else holds the bow.  The prelate who gave you the bow spoke of its history during the Last War, details to follow, and told you of a ritual that would link you to the bow in the eyes of the Flame, and open up greater magical powers for your use.  This ritual cost you 1,625 gold worth of supplies when you performed it (already considered in the cost).  As a result of the ritual, the bow currently alows you to detect any undead within 60' of you (by concentrating as the spell), and ignore any DR possessed by undead.  It will also cost you a few points of BAB, hit points and spell slots as you progress, but not quickly or drastically (next level you'll lose 2 hit points and a first level spell slot but get another ability from the bow).  This is a Weapon of Legacy, based on the book, so it will grow with you. [/sblock]

[sblock=EvolutionKB] Talas has been given a family heirloom, a suit of _+1 Displacement Chainmail_.  Once per day you can activate it to get the benefit of the _Displacement_ spell for 5 rounds. [/sblock]

[sblock=Creamsteak] Before Prometheus disappeared he gave Drekhad his prized possession, a _Corsair's Eyepatch_.  If worn over your left eye, you can activate it to have the use of See Invisibility for 1 round, and if worn over the right eye you can activate it to get the use of Blind-Fight for 1 minute.  It can be activated a total of 3 times per day, and it takes a move action to switch eyes (I figured this would be a fun bit of physical eccentircity for Drekhad).  You also have recently found a Ring of Brief Blessing, which allows you to treat one melee attack or unarmed strike per day as if it were magic and good-alilgned.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2007)

Interesting item. I'll be sure to switch its position every time someone looks the other way.

[sblock=]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Male Kalashtar Crusader 5
LG medium humanoid
*Senses:* Listen -1, Spot -1
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Aura:* stances
*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Quor, Riedran
*Region of Origin:* Breland
--------------------------------------------------
*AC:* 23, *touch* 11, *flat-footed* 23; (+9 armor, +3 shield, +1 deflection)
*Hit Points:* 48 *HD:* 5d10+10
*Delayed Damage Pool:* 10 (steely resolve)
*Action Points:* 7
*Power Points:* 5
*Immune:* _dream_ and _nightmare_ spells
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities; zealous surge (1/day)
--------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares), can’t run; 30 ft. (6 squares) when unarmored 
*Melee:* battleaxe +7 slashing (1d8+2/x3) or short sword +7 piercing (1d6+2/19-20) or warhammer +7 bludgeoning (1d8+2/x3)
*Ranged:* longbow +5 piercing (1d8/x3)
*Space:* 5 ft.	*Reach:* 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +5	*Grapple:* +7
*Atk Options:* furious counterstrike, maneuvers
*Combat Feats:* Psychic Renewal, Stone Power
*Combat Gear:* _corsair's eyepatch_, _ring of brief blessing_
--------------------------------------------------
*Crusader Maneuvers Known (IL 5)*
	3rd – _white raven tactics_ (WR3)
	2nd – _battle leader's charge_ (WR2), _mountain hammer_ (SD2)
	1st – _crusader’s strike_ (DS1), _leading the attack_ (WR1), _stone bones_ (SD1),  _vanguard strike_ (DS1)
	Stances – _iron guard’s glare_ (DS1), _leading the charge_ (WR1)

*Crusader Maneuvers Prepared (IL 5)*
	white raven tactics, battle leader's charge, mountain hammer, crusader's strike, stone bones

*Psi-Like Abilities (ML 2)*
	1/day – _Mindlink_
--------------------------------------------------	
*Str* 14, *Dex* 10, *Con* 14, *Int* 14, *Wis* 8, *Cha* 16
*Feats:* Psychic Renewal, Stone Power
*Skills:* Balance -1 [5 ranks], Bluff +5 [-], Concentration +10 [8 ranks], Diplomacy +13 [8 ranks], Disguise +5* [-], Intimidate +13 [8 ranks], Martial Lore +5 [3 ranks]; *includes a +2 racial bonus on disguise checks to impersonate a human.
*Possessions:* 20 arrows (1 gp/3 lb.), backpack (2 gp/2 lb), battleaxe (10 gp/6 lb), bedroll (0.1 gp/5 lb.), belt pouch (1 gp/0.5 lb.), cold weather outfit (8 gp/7 lb.), crowbar (2 gp/5 lb.), flint and steel (1 gp), holy water (25 gp/1 lb.), longbow (75 gp/3 lb.), sack (0.1 gp/0.5 lb.), silver holy symbol (25 gp/1 lb.), short sword (10 gp/2 lb), 2 sunrods (4 gp/2 lb.), trail ration (0.5 gp/ 1 lb.), 3 torches (0.03 gp/3 lb.), warhammer (12 gp/5 lb) waterskin (1 gp/4 lb), whetstone (0.02 gp/1 lb.); _corsair's eyepatch_, _+1 full plate_ (2650 gp/50 lb), _+1 heavy steel shield_ (1170 gp/15 lb), _ring of brief blessing_, _ring of protection +1_ (2000 gp); 2 gp, 25 cp. 118 lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 26, 2007)

I thought you'd like it.    
And it's even kind of useful.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 26, 2007)

Cool beans that armor should help out with my low AC.  Once we start and before I go with my character in a specific direction(RP and mechanically), I would like to take a level of warblade and then jump into Jade phoenix mage.  If you are confident that is possible, I'll do that, if not I'll continue with my initial idea and continue duskblade.  Just figuring out how I want to RP this guy, in case you hate the PrC or something.  Don't want to walk down that road if it doesn't do me any good.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry, no warblade.  I can't rationalize their abilities without the divine inspiration of the crusader.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 26, 2007)

How about crusader then to jump into JPM?  Or is two of them too much?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 26, 2007)

I wouldn't have a major issue with a level of crusader, but wouldn't that be admitting to your brother that divine power is as good as, or better than, arcane?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 26, 2007)

[sblock]Talas Burden
Male Human Duskblade 5
CG medium humanoid
Senses: Spot +0, Listen +0
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Languages: Common, Goblin, Elven
Region of Origin:  Breland
--------------------------------------------------
AC: 20, touch 12, flat-footed 18; (+6 armor, +2 shield, , +2 dex,)
Hit Points: 42
Action Points: 7
Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +4; 
--------------------------------------------------
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares) or 30 ft. unarmored, 76/230 carried light load
Melee: +1 Flail +9 bludgeoning (1d8+4/x2) or light pick +8 piercing (1d4+3/x4) or dagger +8 slashing/piercing (1d4+3/19-20)
Ranged: longbow +7 piercing (1d8/x3) or dagger +7 piercing/slashing (1d4+3/19-20)
Space: 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
Base Atk: +5 Grapple: +8
Atk Options: Disarm: +15 w/flail, Arcane Channeling
Combat Feats: Improved Disarm, Combat Expertise
--------------------------------------------------
Arcane Attunement: Can use Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Ghost Sounds, and Read Magic. Castable 5/day

Armored Mage: Can ignore ASF for light and medium armor and light shields.

Arcane Channelingl: As a standard action, Talas can channel a touch spell with a melee attack, no AoO, and spell must be able to be cast as a standard action.

Quick Cast (1/day): Once per day a spell with a normal casting time of one standard action can be cast as a swift action.

Duskblade Spells Known CL: 5 
2nd – Dimension Hop
1st – Resist Energy, Shocking Grasp, Ray of Enfeeblement, True strike, Chill Touch
0th - Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, Acid splash, Ray of frost

Spells per day: (6/6/3) DC: 12+spell level

-------------------------------------------------- 
Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 8

*Feats:* Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Somatic Weaponry, Combat casting(bonus from Duskblade)

*Skills:* Concentration +10 [8 ranks](+14 when casting on the defensive), Knowledge(Arcana) +10 [8 ranks], Knowledge(Religion) +10 [8 ranks], Knowledge(Nature) +10 [8 ranks], Knowledge (Planes) [8 ranks]

*Possessions:* +1 Displacement Chainmail(1/day Displacement 5rds)(-gp, 40lb),+1 flail(2308gp, 5lb), Longbow(75gp, 3lb), Dagger(2gp, 1lb), Light pick(4gp, 3lb), Arrows(20)(1gp, 1lb), light wooden shield+1(1151gp, 1lb), Restful Crystal(500gp,-lb, MIC), 2 Fountainhead arrows(612gp, -lb, MIC), , 4 potions of cure light wounds(200gp, -lb), Backpack(2gp, 2lb), Bedroll(.1gp, 5lb), 2 Belt pouches(2gp, 1lb), 50' of silk rope(10gp, 5lb), waterskin(1gp, 4lb), Everburning torch(110gp, 1lb), 1 tanglefoot bag(50gp, 4lb), 2 potions of enlarge person(100gp, -lb), 2 potions of shield of faith(100gp, -lb), 4 Scrolls of True strike(100gp, -lb), 2 Scrolls of See invisibility(300gp, -lb), 2 Scroll of Scorching Ray(300gp, -lb),   Platinum Ring(focus for shield other, 50gp)21gp, 9sp[/sblock]

[sblock=appearance]While his twin is tall and willowy, Talas is tall and muscular.  Talas's black hair is kept short and his eyes are a vibrant green.  He only takes off his family's armor when he bathes.  A small wood shield hangs on his right arm, and a shining flail is held in his left.  His belt has several loops to hold his belt pouches his potions and scrolls.  Although he was the firstborn, he nevertheless looks to his brother for leadership, albeit grudgingly.[/sblock]

[sblock=personality]Cocky and sure of himself, Talas holds arcane magic above all other forms of magic.  He is constantly reminding his twin that his art is superior.  Although he looks like a warrior(and he is)Talas is not shy to spout off random bits of knowledge, whether it be about the creatures they face in battle or just a specific type of tree in the forest.  On the outside all appears normal, but Talas is plagued by doubts of his worth.  Being raised with The Silver Flame in their lives, Talas and his twin were to follow the edicts of the Church.  However, when Talas talent in the art of the arcane began to materialize, he left the ways of the Church behind him.  That fact makes him guilty for his brother became a powerful priest of The Flame, like their Mother.  Talas wonders what fate has in store for him, why two people that look so alike can be so different.[/sblock]

It would be a good character twist I would think.  All his life he forsakes their religion, touting the power of his arcane magic, until one day after many battles he begins hearing a voice in his head, inspiring him to great things in battle, things that should be beyond his abilities.  Then or later, he realizes the voice is The Silver Flame.  How does he act?  Does he embrace The Flame then?  Or does he see it as only a tool, less the arcane magic he commands?  Do he realize the source of the new abilities at all?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 26, 2007)

I love you Redclaw!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 26, 2007)

Bregan Swiftstride    Longstride Shifter Scout level 5Alignment: NG​Origin: Breland (near Silver Lake)​

```
Age: 21                  
Height: 5'8''
Weight: 157lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Bright Blue


Str:   10  +0 mod
Dex:  19  +4 mod (+1 level adjustment + 2 racial)+2 shifting
Con:  14  +2 mod 
Int:   12  +1 mod (-2 racial)
Wis:  12  +1 mod 
Cha:  6   -2 mod  (-2 racial)


AC: 20 (21 when shifting) (21 with skirmish) (22 with skirmish and shifting)
             [10+ 5 armor + 4 dex + 1 ring] 

HP: 42 (8+[6x4]+ 10 con mod)

Action Points: 7

Saving Throws:  
        Fortitude: 4 (1 base + 2 con mod + 1 battle fort.)
        Reflex:     8/9 (4 base + 4 dex mod) + 1 when shifting
        Will:        2  (1 base + 1 wis mod)

Initiative: +7  (4 dex +1 battle fort.+ 2 shifter insticts)

Speed: 40ft (50ft when shifted)

Base Attack Bonus:  +3
   Attacks:
       Masterwork Composite Shortbow:
                 +8 (+9 when shifted)   dmg:1d6  crit:x3  range:70ft
    
       Masterwork Dagger:
                 +4      dmg:1d4     crit: 19-20x2

       Grapple:  +3  (+3 base + 0 str mod)

Skills:  (only those with ranks)

   Balance:  ~~~~~      14         (4 dex mod + 8 ranks + 2 racial)
   Disable Device:~~       9          (1 int mod + 8 ranks)
   Hide: ~~~~~~~    12/17         (4 dex mod + 8 ranks)+ 5 Elvenkind Cloak
   Knowledge: ~~~        11          (1 int mod + 8 ranks + 2 synergy)
          (nature)
   Listen:  ~~~~~~      13         (1 wis mod + 8 ranks + 2 racial +1 shifter Insticts)
   Move Silently: ~~      12         (4 dex mod + 8 ranks)
   Sense Motive: ~~      10         (1 wis mod + 8 ranks + 1 shifter insticts)
   Spot: ~~~~~~~       15         (1 wis mod + 8 ranks + 5 H.S+1 shifter insticts)
   Survival: ~~~~~    9/11         (1 wis mod + 8 ranks) +2 above ground synergy

Feats:  (1st level, 3rd level, and bonus feat)
   Precise Shot:  no -4 when shooting into melee
   Shifter Insticts: +1 to listen, sense motive, and spot checks
                         +2 to initiative checks   (from Races of Eberron)
   Track
   Least Legacy (Hunters Shelter, +5 to spot)


Class Abilities:
   Skirmish  +2d6 to dmg after moving at least 10ft
                +1 to AC
   Trapfinding
   Battle Fortitude
   Uncanny Dodge
   Fast Movement +10ft
   Trackless Step
   Evasion

Racial Abilities:
   Low Light Vision
   +2 to balance, jump, and climb
   Can shift 1x per day for (3+con mod) 5 rounds

Languages:
   Common
   Elven
```


[sblock=equipment]

Masterwork Composite Shortbow ~ 375gp   ******  2lbs
Masterwork Dagger   ~~~~~~~~  302gp   ****** 1lbs
Arrows (20) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~      1gp   ****** 1lbs
Belt Pouch (2)  ~~~~~~~~~~~      2gp   ****** 1lbs
Tindertwig (20) ~~~~~~~~~~~    20gp   ******  ---
Small Steel Mirror ~~~~~~~~~~    10gp   ****** 1/2lbs
Ring of Protection  ~~~~~~~    2,000gp    ******  ---
Cloak of the Elvenkind ~~~~~    2,500gp    ****** 1lbs
   [+5 to hide when hood is pulled up]
Potion of Invisibilty (2) ~~~~~~    600gp   ****** ---
Cure Light Wounds Potion (3) ~~    150gp   ****** ---
Hunter's Shelter (gift) ~~~~~~     -----    ****** 25lbs

Total:                                     5,960gp********30 1/2lbs

Gold Left: 40gp

Carrying Capacity: 
   L.L. = 33lbs
   M.L. = 66lbs
   H.L. = 100lbs

[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]


Bregan has 2 braids in his long black hair. One is a symbol of his loyalty to his companions, the other is a symbol of a promise he made to the same elders who presented him with _Hunters Shelter_. He promised to find and unlock all of the item's powers or die trying. 

Bregan has 1 tattoo, a symbol of the group of scouts he was a part of. The tattoo is clearly visible on his left forearm, down the entire forearm. It is of an arrow, the shaft fading into a tree with a bear paw under a crescent moon carved into the tree. The arrowhead points to his wrist, the tree nearing his elbow.  (the paw and the crescent moon are symbols of his family, while the arrow fading into a tree is a sign of the scouts he was a part of). [/sblock]


[sblock=Bregan Swiftstride's Background]

Bregan was raised on the outskirts of town. He always felt like he was stared at when he was in the town. He never really understood that though. He would rather spend his time alone in the wilderness then in the village. A goblin or bugbear was easier for him to handle than a couple of people on the street slinging insults. 

He was one of the several shifter scouts that assisted in keeping the town and nearby woodlands clear of any vermin which may make life more difficult. They would have shifts and would usually travel alone through their part of the wilderness. The way the scouting was ran, required a decent amount of good judgement. There were always at least 8 scouts out at a time. If something was too dangerous for one scout to handle, he simply relayed a message to his companions to come aid him. 

Bregan got into the habit of following some of the groups that travelled through the lands. He didn't really care about the group, just figured that it would be less of a mess around the town if he didn't allow travellers to be slaughtered. Bregan had been following caravans through the wilderness for the last couple of months, even began to become amused at some of the people that ventured through it. Most had no business being in the wilderness, some should never of left a city. Every once in a while, a group would travel through that Bregan knew could handle themselves. He usually left those groups alone, since he couldn't find a reason to follow a group that could kill nearly as well as he. 

He found a group that could handle themselves. A couple of them were brothers it seemed, though drastically different. He followed them through the wilderness, even got ahead of the group and let them walk into his camp. He got to know them pretty well, though it was quite apparent they would need his help to get out of this wilderness. There was one among them he didn't quite understand, and he wasn't sure he wanted to. The man was slightly crazy. He was going to form a guild. He even went so far as to invite Bregan to join it. 

Bregan still isn't sure why he said he would, but he did. He parted ways with the group and said he would find them in the near future. He had to go back to his village to explain to the elders that he was leaving. 

He told the appropriate people in his village and was shocked when they gave him an item. It was clearly magical. One of the elders told him it was called _Hunters Shelter_. They even told him some of the story behind it, he hung on every word that was spoken. When their story was finished, he was told how to bond with the item, how to unlock part of it's power. He had to locate four evil humanoids, return to a goodly place, then find and destroy the creatures. 

He left that night and ventured for quite a while before he found anything which he could deem as from just the tracks. He ended up in the mountain regions, on the trail of bugbears. They must of been a scouting group, as there were only 5 of them. They were experianced though and carried rather nasty looking weapons. He observed them for a whole day, watching them move with a patience rare to their race. He also witnessed them slaughter several creatures for seemingly no other reason than because they could. He left the mountainous region and traveled back to his home village and gathered a few supplies.

He returned to the place where he had left the bugbears as soon as he could get there. Total it was only a 4 day trip and spent the next day finding a fresh trail leading to the same group of bugbears. He was shocked that they hadn't moved very far at all. He spent two days thinking of a plan to destroy these bugbears. None would escape.

Bregan decided that tricks would work, but only after he got their attention. Bregan spend all his time downwind of the smelly creatures, so that they wouldn't catch his scent. He found a good place for his plan and set it into motion. He managed to set up two snares with some of the rope he had brought. He was quite proud of his second set of traps, sharpened sticks. He had pushed them through small pieces of bark so that they would stand upright. The sticks were large enough to go through the bugbears feet, crippling them. He mentally marked his path through the traps and headed back toward the camp.

Bregan began the encounter by shifting into his longstride form. He stalked in close to the camp and took note of the bugbears positions. They were resting, except for one. He was half keeping guard, half keeping tabs on the ongoing fights his companions were having. Bregan notched his bow and took careful aim. 

His first arrow took the guard square in the throat, killing it with little other noise than a gurgle and the sound of the body falling on the hard mountainside. The other four bugbears looked around confused, unsure as to where the arrow came from. Bregan moved roughly 15 feet, so that he could retreat down the path that he had laid the traps on. He stood and fired again. He caught the second bugbear in the chest, but failed to lay it low. That second arrow was enough for the 3 uninjured bugbears to locate the Shifter and they took up arms. 

Bregan fired again, then turned and retreated. He did not watch his arrow travel, but was certain if found it's mark as he heard a slight groan, a thumb, and the remaining bugbears growl. He ran down the path, carefully skipping past the areas where he had set his traps. His shift wore off while he was running. He didn't mind, he was  far ahead of the bugbears. Heard is snare go off, dragging one of the bugbears over a cliff. He smiled as he imagined the face of that one, still not sure what happened. 

The screams of the other two let Bregan know that his spikes had worked their part. Three of the five were dead. It was time to finish off the other two. He found a path and circled behind the bugbears. They had given up the chase and were trying to treat their wounds. Bregan's heart was cold as he remembered what these bugbears had done to several creatures. His shot rang true, striking the bugbear in the back near his spine. It howled in pain but oddly only moved his arms. 

The other bugbear tried to stand, but caught an arrow in the stomach. They both knew death was coming. A second arrow followed the first, nearly in the same hole his first arrow had made. The bugbears bowels spilled over the rocky terrain. The paralyzed bugbear had stopped struggling and was screaming something in a language Bregan didn't understand. It didn't matter. It's life was over. He fired two more arrows, making the bugbears arms useless. Slaughter leads to slaughter, the weaker by the stronger, he said to the bugbear. He calmly placed his bow on the ground and drew is knife. A single slash put the rest of the bugbears lifeblood onto the ground. 

Bregan followed their trail back to the camp and suddenly was noticing things he never noticed before. He spotted bugs crawling and hopping along the ground. He spotted birds far up in the air. Bregan continued along the trail, disarming the traps he'd laid and double checking the bodies to make sure they were dead. He looked over their equipment to see if there was anything of value to take back to his town. There was some things, but very little. He gathered what he could carry and headed back. 

He gave it to the elders, everything he had carried back. He owed his newfound sight to them and they deserved the profits of his task. He slept at the village for a single night, then headed off to find this guild he promised to join. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]

Bregan believes he is the best at what he does and may not be that far off. He rarely really cares about others not of his race, though a few have managed to find a soft spot with him. He may not have "knightly" qualities, but he does have a sense of duty and honor. He feels like it is his duty to destroy the "evil" races, and sometimes does so without stopping to think if the creature itself is evil. 

Summary: (  )
Bregan is rude. He acts cold hearted, but is anything but. He doesn't like new people. 

[/sblock]


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 26, 2007)

Great! My brother is finding religion! We have to celebrate... all those blessings cast on him finally have had an effect!
Evolution, would you mind also finding a platinum ring for 50 gp? It's needed for shield others - it would make up for duskblade squishiness quite nicely 
Or, alternatively, if the bard wants to get into melee, I could shield her - I could even try to shield both of you... if you avoid getting caught in melee at the same time.

Wow - nice bow! But those church priests _are priests_ indeed - they give you a gift, a prize... and ask you money to have it. Damn clerics 

Here's the finished character sheet - I hope I got everything right...
[sblock]
	
	



```
Cholas Burden, Human Favored Soul 5
Alignment: Lawful Good
Region of Birth: Breland

S 12
D 14
C 14
I 10
W 10
C 15+1

Action Points: 7/7
Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (+2 dex, +6 armor)
HP: 8+24(4d8)+10= 42
ST: (base+stat+resistance)
	Fort 7 (4+2+1)
	Refl 7 (4+2+1)
	Will 5 (4+0+1)

Bab/Grapple: +3/+5
Bow Attack: +3 Bab +2 Dex +1 Weapon Focus +1 Enhancement
Quarterstaff Attack: +3 Bab +1 Str

Melee: +4 Quarterstaff (1d6+1)

Ranged:
Attack: +7 Bow of the Blessed Hunter (1d8+1)
Full Attack: +5/+5 Bow of the Blessed Hunter (1d8+1)

Ranged, w/in 30 ft. (Point Blank Shot):
Attack: +8 Bow of the Blessed Hunter (1d8+2)
Full Attack: +6/+6 Bow of the Blessed Hunter (1d8+2)

Spells Known (CL 5):
0th: 6/d	Cure Minor Wounds, Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Purify Food & Drink	
1st: 7/d
	Convinction: +2+1/6 lvls morale on STs, Touch, 1 min/lvl
	Divine Favor:+2 luck on attack & damage, Personal, 1 minute
	Entropic Shield: 20% miss chance vs ranged attacks requiring an attack roll, Personal, 1 min/lvl
	Shield of Faith: +2+1/6 lvls deflection on AC, Touch, 1 min/lvl
	Shield Other: +1 deflection AC, +1 resistance ST, take only half hp damage while I take the other half, Close range, 1 h/lvl
2nd: 5/d
	Bear's Endurance: +4 enhancement to Con, Touch, 1 min/lvl
	Close Wounds: 1d4+CL (max +5) cure, Close range, Immediate Action
	Resist Energy: Energy Resistance 10 (20 at CL 7, 30 at CL 11) to a specific energy type, Touch, 10 min/lvl

Feats:
Human: Point Blank Shot
Lvl 1: Precise Shot
Lvl 3: Rapid Shot
Bonus: Weapon Focus (Longbow)
Legacy: Least Legacy (Bow of the Blessed Hunter)

Class Features:
Fire Resistance 10

Skills (Ranks + stat):
Concentration	10 (8+2)
Spellcraft	 8 (8+0)
Diplomacy	 6 (4+2)
Sense Motive	 4 (4+0)

Bow of the Blessed Hunter
Longbow +1
Detect Undead @ will
Ignore Undead DR

Equpiment:
1200 gp	Breastplate +1
1000 gp	Vest of Resistance +1
1650 gp	Necklace of Fireballs, type I (1x 5d6, 2x 3d6. DC 14 Refl half)
 100 gp	2x 50 gp ring (focus for shield other)
 750 gp	Wand of Cure Light Wounds
 600 gp	4x Scrolls of Cure Moderate Wounds
 600 gp	4x Scrolls of Lesser Restoration
   -    Quarterstaff
    2 gp 2 quivers of 20 Arrows (20 in quiver, others in backpack)
   40 gp 20 Silvered Arrows (in a quiver in the backpack)
   2 gp Backpack
   1 gp Flint & Steel
   1 sp Bedroll
   1 gp Waterskin
   2 gp Rations (4 days)
  52 gp, 9 sp	Cash - mixed gp & sp
```
[/sblock]

Apperance:
[sblock]
Cholas is tall and willowy, with longish hair. While not overtly muscolar, his right arm hides a lot of power - hey, those are the effects of all that archery training, and of being a cleric: when white magic and divine powers flow within you incessantly, something is going to be altered.
You've seen him almost always in a plain breastplate, with some minimal lacquers - just the simbol of the silver flame over his heart. Under that he wears white tunic and leggings, with the same symbol embroidered in red and silver, that double as "civilian clothes".
[/sblock]

Personality:
[sblock]
Cholas has grown in the church of the silver flame - he shall suffer no evil - but during his time on the field he's been tempered and now has more... vision in what he does. Every action has consequencies - and those need to be carefully weighted.
After they burned down the goblin outpost, he understood that they were falling - down, lower than the goblins.
So he's looking forward to finding who sent those goblins to slaughter and be slaughtered - that's the kind of evil he's seeing as a menace for all who want to live pacefully.
Now he's a more relaxed outlook on life than most touched by the silver flame: he looks to the bettrement of the lifes around him, to their happiness more than to the utter destruction of everything evil - it still needs to be stamped out, but he has no hate toward those who have fallen. Only sorrow.
He has a more humane outlook now.

Alignment: it looks like it falls down as lawful good, with an eye toward "the big picture", as it stands.
[/sblock]
The Bow of the Blessed Hunter
[sblock]This relic of a lost past hasn't found its way into my hands by pure chance - it was presented to my by our village priest when, near the end of the goblin plague, there was a sudden burst of greenskin activity. It was all the help the main church had the resources to spare for our village.
 So little the goblin leaders cared of the underlings they flung at us, that they were being returned them from the dead. Zombified. Their leaders weren't satisfied wasting their mortal lifes.
Of the few survived, we were the only group that already had done some successiful sorties in the goblin camp - it fell onto us to destroy the abominations, along with the shaman controlling them.
In retrospect, it was easy - we already knew the terrain, and when the voice in the bow started pointing out each undead, even hidden, it become one of our smoothest skirmishes.
It scared me when the bow started to talk, waking up when his arrows hit the abominations,  but that really made it easier on us all.
And finally there's someone to talk to, that understands our true calling...[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 26, 2007)

Here are a few early thoughts.  I'll go back through your sheets a bit more carefully this afternoon/evening.

[sblock=Creamsteak] It looks good to me.  I've never DMed for a crusader before, but I think the best way to work your granted maneuvers is to roll a d10 and a d8 to start each encounter or when you refressh, using the order you've got your readied maneuvers listed, then going to a d6 and d4.  Does that make sense to you? [/sblock]

[sblock=EvolutionKB] You should probably list Arcane Channeling under attack options, and make a note of your crystal, just so you don't forget your bonuses.
Where can I find Somatic Weaponry? [/sblock]

[sblock=OnlytheStrong] You cheated yourself out of some hit points.  8+2 at first, then 6+2 for 4 levels brings you to 42 total.  
Also, add in those action points.  You'll need them.    [/sblock]

[sblock=WakkaWakka] Can you give a bit more detail on your ability scores... They're accurate, but could be cleaned up to be more clear to look at and progress.
In fact, a bit more detail in most places would be nice (prices, spell out bonuses on skills, etc.)  You've got stat block efficiency here, which is great for NPCs, but I'd like to see a bit more development for a PC sheet.
I also need to see some info on your spells.  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, if I'm allowed to roll my granted manuevers myself on Invisible Castle, I can just use 1d5/1d4/1d3/1d2. There's a lot of variables to track for this kind of character so I think I'll have a mini-stat-block for my posts (similar to what you and avril do in my RHoD game, thankfully).

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 48/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANUEVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* None
*Expended:* None[/sblock]

Just nasty how many things are going on there.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 26, 2007)

That should work, and yes I'm planning of having you all do your own rolling.  I like the mystery of having you roll the dice in your game, but with action points, I figure it's important to have everyone roll for themselves.
As for that block of hidden info, thank goodness for cut and paste technology.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

[sblock=WakkaWakka] As promised, here is some detail about the history and first ritual connected to your bow

*Bow of the Blessed Hunter*
A finely made longbow, built from a silver-hued shaft of ash and covered in fine flame carvings.
+1 longbow, Cost 2,375
Omen-Anyone with the requirements who holds the bow hears a voice urging her to purge evil and impurity from the land.

*History*—The Bow of the Blessed Hunter was found in Flamekeep’s armory during the early stages of the Last War.  Nobody knew where it came from, but it quickly proved useful against the invading armies of Karrnath.  Valen Rielldyr, a ranger sworn to the Flame, used the bow to devastating impact in a number of skirmishes and stealthy strikes.  It is said that Valen was favored by the Keeper, and blessed with certain abilities directly by the Flame. (DC 15)
Valen was not only able to strike with power against groups of invading undead, leading counterstrikes consisting of cleric and paladin forces devoted to the Flame.  He was also able to locate and identify important, powerful undead leaders among the opposing forces and concentrate his, and his comrades’, efforts on those high priority targets, leading to a very high re-mortality rate among opposition leaders.  He has even been credited with stalking and slaying a powerful lich general all by himself.  The legends suggest that Valen struck the lich down with an impossible shot into the fiend’s command tent in the dead of night.  (DC 18; *Hunter of the Dead*)

*Legacy Ritual*-
*Hunter of the Dead*: You must stalk and kill at least one undead creature whose Challenge Rating is at least equal to your character level.  The first and last wounds dealt to your enemy must both be made with the Bow of the Blessed Hunter, although you can use other abilities (but not other weapons) in between.  If you kill your target with any other method, the ritual fails.  Cost: 1,625 gp.  Feat Granted: Least Legacy (Bow of the Blessed Hunter).

As I said earlier, you have already completed this ritual, but you can add the feat to your list, and come up with some suitable story for the ritual.    [/sblock]


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 27, 2007)

"Flame my Silver!" no, that sounds wrong... "for Silver!" neither... "Cleanse and burn it on a stick"...
"By the cleansing fire" (that's much better ), I hadn't noticed the action points part - I'll have to re-read on what you can do with those!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

I couldn't find _Hunters Shelter_ in the Weapons of Legacy book, so I guess I'll just ask you about it. Is there any other information known to Bregan or just what little was told to him?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I couldn't find _Hunters Shelter_ in the Weapons of Legacy book, so I guess I'll just ask you about it. Is there any other information known to Bregan or just what little was told to him?



I'm in the process of working it up.  It's loosely based on Infiltrator with a more woodsy feel.  I'll post what you know when I finish it up.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 27, 2007)

I dropped the crystal in favor of more equipment(+1 enhancement on my shield, plus some scrolls and a couple more healing potions).  The insight bonus I would get would not stack with the feat I plan on taking at level 6(Knowledge devotion).

Somatic Weaponry is from Complete Mage.  It allows you to do the somatic components for spells while carrying a weapon(or similar object) in your hands.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm debating something about Bregan. Basically his role when we travel. Should he be the typical scout, out ahead of the group, finding and relaying information? Or should he be more of a security blanket; moving around the group, staying in the shadows, basically being neither seen nor heard, but having a bow ready. I think that alittle combination of the two would be the best. Maybe cutting a wide path in front of the group. 

Anyway, I'm interested in the group opinion as to what they would like. Bregan is basically a mixture of ranger/rogue. He can track, hide, move silently, find and hopefully disable traps. Throw your two cents in please, and I will try to find a way to make him "up to standards." Gotta remember that he's a cocky little shifter though. lol


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 27, 2007)

Bregan is going to be a Scout (the class), isn't he?
If you like it, you could go with the wide path slightly ahead - it's a classical, after all.
Just remember to come back to signal possible troubles - don't be so cocky as to get cooked!


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

We still haven't seen any sign of Nazhkandrias in here, have we?  Hmmm.  Let's give it another day or two.  You all will be a bit hard-pressed without the bard.  

The other character sheets are looking good.  Some of you need to finish up purchases (WakkaWakka, you might want some form of melee weapon.    )


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 27, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> We still haven't seen any sign of Nazhkandrias in here, have we?  Hmmm.  Let's give it another day or two.  You all will be a bit hard-pressed without the bard.
> 
> The other character sheets are looking good.  Some of you need to finish up purchases (WakkaWakka, you might want some form of melee weapon.    )




There's no need for haste - for me, at least.
Maybe Naz had some after-thanksgiving troubles - it will probably happen to most of us anyway, to lose a couple of days of gaming one way or an other.
And this way I can take my sweet time to buy the arrows  . You've seen the first sheet I came up with - I hate the small accounting details.
Like "take a melee weapon". I should, in retrospect. Probably something blunt, to make up for the pierciness of the arrows... something suitably priestly. A quarterstaff is looking good - and hey, it's free!
I don't know if I'll ever get to swing it - each round I'd rather just shoot or cast a spell, even risking attacks of opportunity - but it will double back as a walking stick.
And for zen moments - what is truth, you ask? look at this staff. What you see? You see a tree that never was?! *SBAM in the face* This is truth. Truth hurts.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

I was tempted to get a magical bow, but I forgot that I only had 6,000gp.  I did think about bringing something to signal the group (the mirror). In some book there is a whistle that sounds like an animal. I was going to buy it but can't seem to find it. Anyone know what I'm talking about? lol


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]As promised, here is some detail about the history and first ritual connected to your bow

*Hunter’s Shelter*
This is a bright and finely crafted shirt of mithral.  It was obviously made to minimize the impact on its wearer’s ability to move.
_+1 Mithral Shirt_, Cost 2,100 gp
Omen- Whoever puts this mithral shirt on notices that it is suddenly covered in a mottled pattern of greens and browns.  Nobody else sees this pattern.

*History*—Thaellian d’Phiarlan, a bearer of the Mark of Shadow, was one of the best hopes his family had for even greater fortunes.  Thaellian learned at an exceptionally early age how to sneak and spy.  There are stories of him escaping from his nursery and finding his way into his father’s carefully warded study.  
His parents, and others in the family, recognized his latent talents and spent many hours debating his future.  The truth is, however, they needn’t have bothered.  For while ‘Lian had a large share of the family talents, he had very little of the family obedience.  As soon as he discovered the freedom offered by the forest and its innumerable places to hide and explore he knew that he would learn its secrets.  He spent the next four decades sneaking out of lessons on politics and social graces and escaping into the woods around the family compound.  
Eventually, as he neared the age of adulthood, his family members started increasing the pressure they placed upon him, hoping that he would learn maturity and responsibility.  All it did, predictably, was drive him even further away, until one day he disappeared for good with little more than a shirt of fine mithril given to him by his father on his last nameday.  (*DC 15*)
Thaellian’s next appearance in most histories was during the Great Purge.  He somehow wound up hired by the forces of the Silver Flame to track down were-beasts and other abominations against the purity of the Flame.  On one of his first forays, Thaellian unknowingly lead a force of Silver Flame Templars into an ambush created by a band of were-wolves.  The templars were wiped out, but Thaellian managed to escape the battle undetected.
Alive, but horrified at the cost of his failure, Thaellian reported back to his superiors in shame.  They turned him out, convinced that he was either incompetent or a spy.  With newfound determination he returned to the site of the ambush and followed the trail of the lycanthropes until he caught up to them.  He then spent the next four months trailing the were-wolves and picking them off one at a time.  He somehow managed to stay undetected through all of their efforts to find the source of their mounting losses.  They set up elaborate traps for him, but all were in vain.  Eventually he found only one set of tracks left, only one member of that original band of lycanthropes left alive.  For the first time, Thaellian emerged from hiding and showed himself to his enemy.  The were-wolf charged, only to find three silvered arrows buried in his chest and a silversheened sword bared and ready for him.  Finally, the templars were avenged.  (*DC 20; Extended Hunt*)

*Legacy Rituals*—
*Extended Hunt*—You must locate a group of at least four evil humanoids, each with a Challenge Rating no less than one below your own.  After sighting them, you must travel to a nearby stronghold of good, then return and hunt down each of the evil creatures.  If any of them escapes you, the ritual fails.  Cost: 2300gp.  Feat Gained: Least Legacy (_Hunter’s Shelter_)

You have already completed this first ritual and gained the bonus feat.  Come up with a suitable story for the hunt and enjoy.    
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice story. I'm excited about unlocking the rest of the powers. I will add the ritual story into his background. I plan on making it being like it was done one level below what he is now. I just have to find suitable creatures lol. I'll spend some time working on it. I want it to be decent.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

I also need alignments for Bregan and Cholas, as well as race identification for Cholas.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 27, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Nice story. I'm excited about unlocking the rest of the powers.



I'm glad you like it, and I hope you enjoy the powers I've given it.  Of course, we're not likely to keep this going all the way to 20th, so you'll probably never get the last of them.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

Quick question: The creatures needed for my legacy must be level 5 each? I was planning on making it like he was level 4 before he did it, for xp reasons. All I can think of are wereboars or weretigers.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 28, 2007)

You're not likely to find lycanthropes at this point in Eberron's history.  They can be any evil creatures and no less than one CR below yours, so at least 3rd level if you were 4th.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I thought about the Silver Flame wiping them out. I settled for bugbears and it turned in to one helluva long story. I finished it though lol. Everything you wanted is put into my character sheet post. Let me know if I should change anything. I sort of took a few things for granted on my post (don't tell anyone though!)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 28, 2007)

I added the personality and appearance to my character sheet post.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm loving the developing stories and connections to the items.  I think this is going to be a fun group to DM for, and I'm looking forward to starting up.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 28, 2007)

As am I.    

As for Bregan, I think off to the side and front of the party in the brush(maybe 10'-15' off the trail would be good, and 15'-30' away from the middle of the party.)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

My little background turned out to be a LONG background. I cut out alot of stuff I had in mind though, like descriptions of the bugbears and such. Are you going to give us any more cool items? (hopeful hint? greedy I know, damn shifters) I'm already growing kinda attached to Bregan.

I'm thinking he will kinda stay ahead of the group, but off the trail. Probably going from side to side.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 28, 2007)

That's it for now, as far as cool items go.  You're all up to, and beyond, standard wealth for 5th level.  We'll see if I add anything interesting in to the schwag the module gives you.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's the Rogue's Gallery .
Drekhad looks ready to post, but I'd like to see a few more details on the others.  
Talas should be from Breland, as should Cholas, as that's where the goblin incursion would make the most sense.
Bregan needs a country of origin and the Least Legacy (Hunter's Shelter) feat.
Cholas still needs a few other details (alignment, etc.)


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 29, 2007)

I've gone and edited the sheet. Some more details are in - any other missing?
The most glaring thing is that I've given little weight to the sibling's presence in the background, so I'll probably rewrite it soon - anything else?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

WakkaWakka--Alignment looks like it could be LG or NG, depending on how much of a case-by-case view you choose to take.  I would think the Church of the Silver Flame proabably expects a certain level of obedience, and if you're questioning things, that would lead toward NG, but it's all in your interpretation, as far as I'm concerned.
I would like to have you put your alignment on your stat block, just for bookkeeping.  I'd also like to see region of origin on there, and the attack stats for your staff.
Fix those and you're good to go.

OnlytheStrong--Bregan looks complete.  Go ahead and post him.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry for my brief absence, I've been trying to arrange a school transfer, and, needless to say, it's been eating up almost all of my time. I'll have some character info up within twenty-four hours! Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Awesome, Naz.  You had me worried, but it's not a problem.  I've done the transfer thing, and fully understand what you're talking about.  Welcome aboard, and I hope you like the goodies.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 29, 2007)

Indeed, I will enjoy the goodies very much! I assume that the Badge of Valor can be activated once per day? Oh, and I'm working on character info right now, should be up soon.

Yeah, I'm currently trying to spring myself out of public high school, since it really just isn't compatible with the way I learn and work. Give me four big, thought-provoking assignments a year over a worksheet a night anyday. I'm going to be finishing my last year and a half of high school at our local community college, so here's hoping that it will work (and free up massive amounts of time).


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

It's too bad you're not at my school.  I give my students the worksheet _and_ the thought-provoking assignments.   

And actually, the Badge of Valor functions three times per day.  It does take up your throat slot, however, so no necklaces, etc.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 30, 2007)

Region of origin updated...everything look good to post in the rogue's gallery?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks good to me, EvolutionKB.  Go ahead and post him.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 30, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Alignment looks like it could be LG or NG, depending on how much of a case-by-case view you choose to take.  I would think the Church of the Silver Flame proabably expects a certain level of obedience, and if you're questioning things, that would lead toward NG, but it's all in your interpretation, as far as I'm concerned.



I was thinking of LG, as I'd be obedient to the church's orders (it's my upbringing!), but being less "crusading" then the other "silver flamers" when on my own - closing an eye on the small darkness found in every (demi)human heart, focusing on the ones consumed by theirs.
I hope I'll get it right... 



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> I would like to have you put your alignment on your stat block, just for bookkeeping.  I'd also like to see region of origin on there, and the attack stats for your staff.



Region... well, it will be the same as my bro... all right, it's ready to get posted!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

Still waiting on Kayla's CS, Naz.  Once you've got that up and approved we can get started.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Dec 2, 2007)

Just about done with it, just putting in final details and converting it into a readable format. Thanks for your patience, Christmas shopping can be a real bugbear.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey, everybody. I feel terrible for doing this, but better now than after we start. I'm afraid that a lot of stuff just came up in my life, and a few things are going to require more effort than previously estimated. As such, I really don't think that I have the time to devote myself to another game right now. Sorry for dropping out on you like this, this game looked like it was going to be a blast.  I hope you all understand, but I don't want one weak link to break the chain. Have a great time with this game, OK? I'll follow it whenever possible.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

No worries, Naz.  You're absolutely right about it being better now than after we start.  I'm sure we can find one more to fill the spot, possibly even one of the earlier applicants.
Good luck with everything you've got going on.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 3, 2007)

Naz, I'm sorry to hear that - of course, rl has the priority.
Wish (oh, right, I'm a divine caster... Miracle, then) you luck, young man!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2007)

So Redclaw, since your at the other side of the table in my two games, what is the chance I'll be fighting a revenge dragon sometime soon.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 3, 2007)

You'll know if a dragon pops up, cuz Bregan will disappear.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> So Redclaw, since your at the other side of the table in my two games, what is the chance I'll be fighting a revenge dragon sometime soon.




My only promise is that I will not add anything to the module as it's written.  Beyond that, all bets are off.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's Alexa:
[sblock=Alexa Shaless]*Alexa Shaless*
*Female Human Bard 4/Crusader 1* 
*Alignment:* NG
*Deity:* The Silver Flame
*Region:* Breland
*Height:* 5'7"
*Weight:* 90 lbs
*Hair:* Dark red, worn in a long intricate braid
*Eyes:* Emerald green
*Skin:* Fair
*Age:* 21
*XP:* 10,000

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Int:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 17 (+3) [10 points, +1 level]

*Class and Racial abilities:* 
Bardic Music (4/day, _inspire courage_ +1, _countersong_, _fascinate_ two targets, _inspire competence_)
Bardic Knowledge (+4)
Steely Resolve (5 points of damage delayed until end of Alexa's next turn)
Furious Counterstrike (+1 to hit/damage per 5 full points delayed, minimum +1 at 1 point delayed)

*Hit Dice:* 4d6+1d10+5
*Hit Points:* 31
*Delayed Damage Pool:* 0
*AC:* 17 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex) [Touch 12, Flat-footed 15]
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+3 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +6 [+4 base, +2 Dex]
Will +4 [+4 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +4/+5
*Melee Atk:* +7 (1d4+1/18-20/x2, masterwork kukri)
*Ranged Atk:* +6 (1d6/20/x3, shortbow)

*Skills:*

```
Bluff				+11 (8 ranks, +3 Cha)
Concentration			+9 (8 ranks, +1 Con)
Diplomacy			+11 (4 ranks, +3 Cha, +4 Synergies)
Gather Information		+7 (4 ranks, +3 Cha)
Perform (Dance)			+11 (8 ranks, +3 Cha)
Sense Motive			+5 (5 ranks, +0 Wis)
Tumble				+6 (5 ranks, +2 Dex, -1 Armor)
```

*Feats:*
Weapon Finesse (1st level)
Dodge (Human bonus)
Song of the White Raven (3rd level)

*Languages:*
Common

*Spells Known:*
0th - _Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Resistance, Message_
1st - _Focusing Chant, Cure Light Wounds, Inspirational Boost_
2nd - _Bladeweave, Sonic Weapon_

*Maneuvers Known:*
Crusader's Strike (DS strike), Vanguard Strike (DS strike), Leading the Attack (WR strike), Stone Bones (SD strike), Douse the Flames (WR strike)

*Stances Known:*
Bolstering Voice (WR)

*Equipment:*
masterwork kukri, 308g, 2 lbs
2 daggers, 4g, 2 lbs
_chain shirt +1_, 1250g, 25 lbs
_badge of valor_, 1400g, - lbs
_shiftweave dress_, 500g, 5 lbs
_devastation gauntlets_ engraved with the crest of the Silver Flame, gifted, - lbs
_sandals of sprinting_, gifted, 0.5 lbs
_Heward's handy haversack_, 2000g, 5 lbs
~bedroll, 1s, 5 lbs
~small steel mirror, 10g, 0.5lbs
~5 days' trail rations, 2.5g, 5 lbs
~waterskin, 1g, 4 lbs
~whetstone, 2c, 1lb
~5 sunrods, 10g, 5 lbs
~soap, 5s, 1 lb
~potion of _shield of faith +2_ x2, 100g, 0.2 lbs
~potion of _cure light wounds_ x4, 200g, 0.4 lbs
silver holy symbol, 25g, 1lb
spell component pouch, 5g, 2 lbs

*Money:*
170 gp in assorted gems
9 gp
35 sp
38 cp

*Encumbrance:*
42.5 lbs, light load
0-43 light, 44-86 medium, 87-130 heavy[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]Alexa is shorter than most people, but she has a dancer's body: compact, lithe, and beautiful. Her emerald green eyes flash with anger or sparkle with happiness, and her intricately braided long red hair swirls and sways with her movements.[/sblock]
[sblock=Personality]Alexa craves adventure. She always knew that she wasn't destined to be "just an innkeep's daughter", much to her parents' disapproval. She's always ready to try new food, new games, new dances, new fighting styles - anything new is an adventure to her. Still, she doesn't shy away from _old_ things, either. Her holy symbol of the Silver Flame, for example, has been with her since she was a small girl, and is worn around the edges from constant use in prayers.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Alexa Shaless was born to Edim and Hara Shaless, the owners and operators of a small inn in a small town in backwater Breland. Her parents are staunch Silver Flame supporters, and this is one of the few things Alexa follows their example in; her faith in the Flame has never faltered through all of her experiences. Alexa has always been light on her feet, and when she was little her parents often found her dancing or swaying to music - real or imagined. At first they tried to discourage her, but Alexa mostly ignored them and continued to grow in skill as a dancer. Edim finally gave in when locals started asking for "that sweet little dancer girl" to serve their food - more out of frustration than greed or pride.
Alexa's outgoing personality served her well during her time at the inn, earning her the friendship of most of the town, including the Burden brothers. When the goblins started attacking their town and Alexa heard that the brothers were planning to lead a group to deal with the goblins, she begged, pleaded, wheedled, and flirted with them mercilessly until they eventually gave in and let her tag along - she _did_ have some blade-skill, at least, having been taught basic self-defense by a passing Knight of the Silver Flame years ago.
No one really thought Alexa would last even a night out in the wilds, but to everyone's surprise - even her own - she proved a capable fighter, and her graceful sword-dance and fearless nature seemed to inspire everyone to greater heights of courage and skill. Within the first two days, her place was cemented in the small band.
After the group finally returned home, Alexa refused to return to her old life as a serving girl for her parents, which caused tension in the family, much to her regret. Alexa loves her parents, but not enough to settle down to a 'normal' life after such an exciting adventure! She used her part of the goblins' loot to buy a small place in town to call her own and lived in relative comfort until she was approached with the idea of re-forming the group as an official chartered Adventurer's Guild. The idea excited and inspired her, and she became one of the proto-guild's staunchest champions and advocates.[/sblock]
[sblock=Shiftweave Dress]Alexa's _shiftweave dress_, normally a plain-looking off-white dress shot through with random shimmering threads, has five alternate appearances:

A plain tan peasant's blouse and long brown skirt.
A sturdy traveler's outfit, complete with long pants and gloves.
A royal blue gown covered in ribbons, gold and silver threads, and dangling gems.
A formal dress of peach-colored fabric with a light green corset.
A loose-fitting dancer's outfit of diaphanous red silk.
[/sblock]


I'll also borrow Creamsteak's mini-statblock for combat, since Alexa is at *least* as complex in a fight as a single-class crusader. I'll keep track of her party buffs in the stat block, too, which should help everyone remember her up to +3 _inspire courage_


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> I'll also borrow Creamsteak's mini-statblock for combat, since Alexa is at *least* as complex in a fight as a single-class crusader. I'll keep track of her party buffs in the stat block, too, which should help everyone remember her up to +3 _inspire courage_




You're totally missing the eye-patch. It's all about the eye patch.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

[sblock=Zurai]
Alexa looks good.  On a purely aesthetic matter, the image of a 5'7" woman weighing only 90 pounds seems unhealthy.  
But, putting that aside...
Shortly before leaving on your most recent foray into the wide world of adventuring, Hara showed up at Alexa's door, to see her daughter one last time.  With her she brings a gift left at the inn for Alexa by a traveller.  I don't know if you remember Old Genithos, my dear, Hara says.  He spent a number of summers staying at the inn when you were much younger, and then came back through once in a while for a few years after that.  He was always happy to sit in the common room of a night and tell you glorious stories of far-off lands.  In fact, since you started up with this...lifestyle, your father has turned him away from the inn twice out of spite, blaming poor Genithos for your waywardness.
Anyway, he found me at market last week and asked me to deliver these to you, saying that you might find them useful.  With that, and a look of maternal worry, she gives Alexa a pair of sandals that look to be made out of the hide of some sort of cat.
They are, in fact, Sandals of Sprinting, which allow you, three times per day, to add a 30' enhancement bonus to your land speed.

Alexa was also given a pair of Devestation Gauntlets bearing the mark of the Silver Flame by the passing knight who trained her in bladework all those years ago.  These gauntlets have 3 charges, refreshed each morning, that allow you to extra damage on a confirmed critical hit.  Once the crit is confirmed, but before you roll damage, you can choose to expend 1 or more charges.  1 charge will add 2d6 damage to the hit, 2 charges will add 3d6 damage, and 3 charges will add 4d6 damage.
In rolling your own attack/damage I will ask that you roll the confirmation and then decide whether to use them.  If the confirmation roll isn't enough, it won't count as one of your charges for the day. [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 4, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Alexa looks good.  On a purely aesthetic matter, the image of a 5'7" woman weighing only 90 pounds seems unhealthy.




Yeah, you know, I have no idea what was going through my head when I wrote that. Checking a BMI guide (which is at least a good general guideline), anything under 128 is "under weight" and it doesn't go to "slightly overweight" until 160, so let's call her a nice round 140 - though don't you _dare_ ask her how much she weighs! 

[sblock=Redclaw]Dunno if you were intending to RP this out, but I'm gonna anyway cuz Alexa feels bad about the strife she's caused in her family.







> Shortly before leaving on your most recent foray into the wide world of adventuring, Hara showed up at Alexa's door, to see her daughter one last time. With her she brings a gift left at the inn for Alexa by a traveller. I don't know if you remember Old Genithos, my dear, Hara says. He spent a number of summers staying at the inn when you were much younger, and then came back through once in a while for a few years after that. He was always happy to sit in the common room of a night and tell you glorious stories of far-off lands. In fact, since you started up with this...lifestyle, your father has turned him away from the inn twice out of spite, blaming poor Genithos for your waywardness.
> Anyway, he found me at market last week and asked me to deliver these to you, saying that you might find them useful. With that, and a look of maternal worry, she gives Alexa a pair of sandals that look to be made out of the hide of some sort of cat.




Alexa hugs her mother tightly then accepts the gift with a grateful, "Thank you, Mama. I love you, and I love Papa too. I'm sorry that we never seem to be able to be a happy family any more..." She dashes a tear from her cheek, then continues, "Thank Genithos for me too, if you see him again. I remember him telling me stories when I was little. Of course I do! He always told the best stories. He didn't change me, though... no one did. I wish Papa would realize this is just who I am..." she sighs softly.

"I'm sorry, there I go again. I promised I wouldn't do that any more. Please, let Papa know I love him, and I promise to come back to both of you." With that, she hugs her mother once again.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's Alexa's "mini" stat-block:

[sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 7/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* Inactive; +0 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 4/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* None
*Expended:* None

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 3/3
*2nd level*: 1/1

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

Yikes.  Those stat blocks are going to keep us all busy.    
I love the color combo.  That's one thing I haven't thought of doing in Creamsteak's games.  It's all solid royal blue for Larian the Transmuter.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Yikes.  Those stat blocks are going to keep us all busy.
> I love the color combo.  That's one thing I haven't thought of doing in Creamsteak's games.  It's all solid royal blue for Larian the Transmuter.




It's rather misleading that I have that file saved as "mini statblock" in my game folder.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

We've got six picked, four posted and one ready to go.  I figure we can iron out the details on TwistedMind's warmage and get Alexa posted on the RG as we weave the exposition.
So, here's the IC Thread ready for your posting enjoyment.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 5, 2007)

I've posted.

Too all, we should think about getting a field provisions box(2000gp, MIC).  It will give us all the nutrition we'll ever need, we won't have to then waste the carrying capacity to carry rations or the time for those with high survival to try and find us food in the wilds.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 5, 2007)

I have around 40g to give lol. If we can't come up with the 2,000g then it does look like we are going to have to hunt. Luckily, I imagine we can  handle it for alittle bit.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 5, 2007)

Alexa has roughly 185 gold left over after her equipment. I think a field provisions box might be a little out of our price range at the moment  "Getting along in the wild" is only a DC 10 survival/wisdom check, so it's really not at all hard to do by default (circumstance modifiers apply as the DM wills, of course). The trouble is that it reduces us to half speed, ie 12 miles/day max.

@Redclaw: Is Alexa OK to post on the RG, then? I was only waiting for confirmation from you


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Is Alexa OK to post on the RG, then? I was only waiting for confirmation from you



Zurai--Yes, she's good to post.  Go ahead and add her to the RG.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 5, 2007)

Alexa's up on the RG.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's the moment (all right - as soon as the dark fellow starts talking... nitpickers ) I'd like to roll a sense motive check...
What kind of dice roller are we using? Or does the forum have one integrated?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 6, 2007)

For most rolls you can use Invisible Castle .  Please use your character's name and detail the action you're rolling for in the notes section.

For other rolls, passive rolls with such things as spot, listen, sense motive, etc, I'll have you take 10 rather than rolling, and active rolls that you wouldn't know the results of (hide, move silently, etc.), I'll roll for you.    

At this point, nobody has noticed anything suspicious about what Sur'kil is telling you.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 7, 2007)

Redclaw, if Bregan is going against the story line......I'll have him shut up lol. I figure he is naturally suspicious of anyone not of his race. Sorry if I'm being a pain in the ass.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

It's all good, as long as you can deal with the logical consequences, namely the disdain of a potential employer.    
With that sense motive and a distrustful nature, you're going to be a lot of fun in role-playing situations.  It'll be interesting to see how the rest of the party tries to keep you from causing problems.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh I imagine someone will have to control him from time to time lol. I don't plan on him talking alot until something just flat out bothers him.


**edit** I know I can't be the only one thinking that something's up. Oh well, I'll figure it out or piss him off to the point where he kills me. Redclaw, did he purposely forget to answer my first question about what he left out or was that just overlooked?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 7, 2007)

I guess Alexa will have to step in and make sure all you louts aren't ruining our chances of getting _other_ jobs even if you've already ruined this one!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 7, 2007)

lol


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Redclaw, did he purposely forget to answer my first question about what he left out or was that just overlooked?



He didn't ignore it.  He said he wouldn't tell you anymore until you accept the job and leave town.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll address this in-character too once we're not in front of our employer any more  but Alexa's not trying to be bossy or motherly. She saw the job quickly going down the drain and acted to prevent not only loss of the job but loss of potential future jobs as well. She won't normally be bossing anyone around. I honestly don't know if anyone took any communication skills, but after this pitiful showing Alexa's going to suggest she become the party negotiator 

@Redclaw: I wasn't sure if you wanted to roll Diplomacy yourself or not, since it's kind of a passive skill in most cases. Alexa's Diplomacy score is about a billion higher than mine (I think even if I take 10 I still have a negative score, personally), so I'm going to be relying on the roll rather than what I'm actually having her say for the most part.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 8, 2007)

Ah, we're a fine lot. Neither Bregan nor I care that Alexa stepped in. Things wouldn't of gone very far if Bregan had kept talking. He's too prideful to back down and too cautious to be eager to find ancient relics.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 8, 2007)

@Zurai-- I have no problem making the roll, but the ones I will want to make are the ones where you don't know you're making them (spot while you're walking into the dungeon room to notice the choker in the corner, etc.), or the ones where you wouldn't be sure how successful you were (search the door for traps, hide from an enemy, etc.).  I figure diplomacy is one where you're likely to see how well it's working.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 10, 2007)

I added in a long background for the Talas/the group.  It contains his meeting of a Jade phoenix mage for a PrC hook.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a four-dimensional problem here...
Two conversations started, in different time-frames, with different people... what's that, fantasy or sci-fi?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 11, 2007)

lol It is kinda alot to wrap your head around.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2007)

I love the backstory.  I think I might be able to work something in a bit later in the story.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

I intend to actually write out Alexa's letter to her parents, for the record. Just need to find time. Other than the letter, she's just going to do whatever last-minute stuff needs done - paying rent in advance if the guild's renting a place in town, getting mundane off-camera supplies, etc - then meet the rest at the rail.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 11, 2007)

The letter sounds like a nice touch, one an adventurer's parents would greatly appreciate - great idea.

Evolution, can't you see the scene setting up for our return... "Talas, Cholas, where have you been for 2 months? I was worried to death! Couldn't you bother to warn your ol' mom?" (we are tipical self-centered idio... adventurers, after all)!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 12, 2007)

Aye I can see it.  Tal brushing her off, Chol apologizing for not warning her and for Tal misbehavior...


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm sorry if I'm moving too fast.  I'm just trying to keep the momentum up for this exposition.   Let me know if you need me to slow down.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2007)

That's fine by me. I'm kinda waiting for a point where I can get a hold on what's going on. The other characters seem to be cruising past me in terms of interracting.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 12, 2007)

Bregan is just going to check his armor while traveling. Nothing serious. I probably won't post until we land.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 13, 2007)

I have no problem with the pace.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 13, 2007)

I had a slight problem (internet down - it happens with cheap ISPs) - technicalities aside, the pace's good. I'll fall into it in no time


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 15, 2007)

I asked WotC customer some questions, here is what I have:



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I have a couple question regarding the duskblade and their arcane channeling ability. The spell Chill touch allows one touch per caster level. Can the duskblade use arcane channeling to make the initial touch and every opponent hit thereafter is subject to chill touch? Or does the normal duration not apply in this case? Finally, when using arcane channeling to channel shocking grasp, do you gain the bonus on the attack roll if the opponent is wearing or mostly made of metal?






			
				WotC Cust Service said:
			
		

> To answer your questions, yes, the arcane channeling ability would make every opponent(up to the character's caster level) hit by a melee attack after casting Chill Touch subject to its effects. Also, you will gain the bonus on an attack roll against mostly metal opponents while channeling shocking grasp. Please let me know if you need anymore help!




This okay with you Redclaw?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree on the chill touch answer.  My only issue with shocking grasp is logic-based, which says having the electricity discharge through the armor wouldn't help the sword penetrate.  How about we say if your roll is in the range given by the bonus it does the shocking damage but not the weapon damage?  Thus if the AC is 20 and your roll totals 19, the opponent would take the 5d6 electricity, but no damage from your flail.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm sorry, but as of tomorrow I'll be router-less (and thus internet-less), for about two weeks.
I'll be back after that, without fail - but two weeks are _long_.
I'd appreciate it if you could npc me or something for that time, but for flow's sake you may prefer to find a replacement, or just have Cholas catch a swift death in the jungle. Poor Cholas... Tal, don't leave his demise unavenged!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually, I'm about to go south for the holidays for a week or so.  I was planning to do my best from a distance, but if everyone else is okay with it we can take a brief hiatus, and then I can NPC Cholas for a while.  I'm enjoying the brotherly interaction too much to be happy writing it off so quickly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2007)

It usually takes a while for things to wind back up after Christmas/New Years anyway.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 22, 2007)

An hour from now, the router will be gone.

Thank you for the patience... oh, and Alexa, I'm sorry but your present will be late 

Merry _analogic_ christmas!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm getting back home this evening, so we can start things back up, slowly, if you all are ready.  I know Wakka's gone for another few days, but we can do a little bit more (purchasing, gather info, etc) before he returns.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, would this be a legitimate magic item in this game? I don't know if there's something else comparable in the magic item compendium or similar, but it's something I included in my own Q'barra adventure so it occured to me to propose it as a potential item.

*Boots of the Marshes:* This footgear allows the wearer to move more freely in the marshes. The wearer is able to travel across marshes (including bogs, hedgerows, and undergrowth) at his normal speed, leaving no tracks. In addition, these boots grant the wearer a +5 bonus to swim checks made to move through a bog or escape from quicksand.
Faint abjuration and transmutation; CL 2nd; Craft Wondrous Item, pass without trace, surefooted stride, creator must have 5 ranks in the swim skill; Price 2,500 gp; Weight 1 lb.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 2, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, would this be a legitimate magic item in this game? I don't know if there's something else comparable in the magic item compendium or similar, but it's something I included in my own Q'barra adventure so it occured to me to propose it as a potential item.
> 
> *Boots of the Marshes:* This footgear allows the wearer to move more freely in the marshes. The wearer is able to travel across marshes (including bogs, hedgerows, and undergrowth) at his normal speed, leaving no tracks. In addition, these boots grant the wearer a +5 bonus to swim checks made to move through a bog or escape from quicksand.
> Faint abjuration and transmutation; CL 2nd; Craft Wondrous Item, pass without trace, surefooted stride, creator must have 5 ranks in the swim skill; Price 2,500 gp; Weight 1 lb.



They seem like a very good translation of the Boots of the Winterlands, so I would have no problem with those being researched and created, but they don't exist at the moment and it would take one of you doing the research or paying a wizard to do so.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't plan that far ahead. It's in the same file-folder as the Drekhad stat-block, so it came to mind and I grabbed it at the same time.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 13, 2008)

Man, that poison is pretty nasty stuff. I'm glad Alexa hasn't been hit  Hopefully it's relatively short duration, but I'm betting not.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 13, 2008)

Poisons have durations? I mean, other than the 1 minute second saving throws...


----------



## Zurai (Jan 13, 2008)

Not usually, but it does happen sometimes. Usually it's 1 stat point removed per day. Which means Bregan's in trouble.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup.  One point recovered naturally per day, but lesser restoration (which Cholas has a couple of scrolls of) will help.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Good question, Evolution.  It's been a month, twice as long as Wakka said it would take.  Do we open up for recruitment or hope he comes back to us?
I hate to give up on someone who told me he'd be absent, but it would be good to have the change happen sooner rather than later.

By the way, while I'm thinking about it, you each got 500xp for the battle, and an additional 200 as a story award for getting the contract and upping the price.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd hate to see him go as well, we have an interesting dynamic going.  I'd be willing to wait one more week, but if we do that and carry on with the game, it would likely mean whoever gets in would have to wait for us to return to town.


EXP!!! Yay!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm not one to argue with free xp....... but I really shouldn't get xp. I was literally "dead weight"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> By the way, while I'm thinking about it, you each got 500xp for the battle, and an additional 200 as a story award for getting the contract and upping the price.




Just to be sure I'm up to date, this is all we've acrued so-far, correct? I think the only other events so-far was the encounter with the cold-sun so that's probably it, but if you gave anything out before I missed it.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually, I've got a couple of possible ways to work someone new in well before you get back to Adderport.

Yes, that's it for XP so far.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay that's well and good.  Would you be willing to continue to NPC Cholas until recruitment is over so we can continue on with the fun?


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutely.  That had been my plan.  I'm waiting on you all to decide what you're going to do/how long you're going to wait up there on the hill.

My grades are due tomorrow, so it's been a rough week full of grading research papers and final exams.  Otherwise I would likely have pushed a bit more.  Next week will probably have things picking up again.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds good.  I'll go over and give the IC thread a shove...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a stray thought reading the recruitment thread when Pathfinder posted about a racial substitution. Would it be possible for me to trade the Crusader's 6th level special feature (Smite 1/day) for the racial substitution of Purifying Strike? I'll write it up below.

*Purifying Strike (Su):* Beginning at 6th level, a kalashtar crusader can use the essence of his quori soul to drive out malign forces manipulating the minds of others. The crusader must first make a successful touch attack against a target creature. He then spends 3 power points in order to make a dispel check (using his crusader level as his caster level) against each mind-affecting spell or ability influencing the target (though he can't choose to ignore some effects and dispel others). If his dispel check succeeds, the effect is dispelled (as by _dispel magic_). Effects that are immune to dispelling can't be affected (except as noted below).

The purifying strike is also treated as a _dismissal_ spell for the purpose of exorcising a quori spirit inhabiting a target creature. The save DC for this effect is 10 + the crusader's class level + the crusader's Cha modifier - the target's HD.

This substitution feature replaces the standard crusader's smite ability. A kalashtar crusader instead gains that ability at 17th level, usable 1/day.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I think that substitution level sounds reasonable at first glance.  Where did you find that sub level?  I'd like to do a little reading on it and thinking about it before ruling definitively.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

The original comes from races of Eberron, under Kalashtar Soulknife. The language is switched exactly from that.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 31, 2008)

After looking it over, I think the substitution works well, both mechanically and racially.  It fits the Kalashtar mindset quite well, and I don't mind Drekhad losing the smite ability.    

On a side note, everyone please welcome S@squ@tch and Pathfinder1 to the table.  Their characters will be joining yours soon...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome both of you.  It's not RHoD S@s, but it has been fun so far!


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Ouch. Let's hope Drekhad's luck is a bit better than getting crit for 31 (though obviously it's still less lethal since 10 gets delayed).


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm updating my charsheet and wanted to check these things.

*XP (11,450/15,000)*
200 xp (rp reward)
100 gp (plot reward)
500 xp (first battle)
750 xp (blackscales)

*Treasure*
100 gp each (left over from initial payment)
3000 gp worth of gems (not distributed)


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 11, 2008)

That looks right.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is that what we should all be at then?  11450 exp?  I must have missed some it that is right.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually I think it comes to 11,550.  You started at 10,000 for level 5, and have earned 1,550 so far.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Taking the OOC conversation here so as not to clutter up the IC thread:

Alexa can make use of the CLW wand aka happy-stick, I just didn't want to treat it as if it were hers, like she'd just looted it off something she killed or whatever. She's (presumably) aware of its existence, and if the situation became dire she'd take it and use it, but she was mainly waiting for Talas to offer it to her. It *is* among his extremely-recently-and-graphically-departed twin brother's things, after all.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 19, 2008)

[sblock=pathfinder] Heads up!  It looks like they're going into the second set of huts.  Your druid will be restrained inside one of those huts, suffering from multiple doses of the poison they use.  [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm assuming that Hedowin's current condition is:

0/21 hp
No spells

But he does have his gear back, correct?


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 19, 2008)

He's actually 21/21 hp with 21 points of nonlethal damage.
He has his gear back, and he has his daily allotment of sorcerer spells.  To get the wizard spells he'd need to study for an hour.  He certainly got his rest, starving to death or not.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 19, 2008)

On that note, how is everyone doing damagewise? If we're heading into another fight, it's probably best if Alexa tops everyone up. I know Alexa is down 1, which isn't worth a charge. Talas is down 10, which is worth spending two charges on. Is anyone else noticeably hurt?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

Hedowin would drop unconscious if hit by anything since he has 21 hp of non-lethal damage, so he could use some hp.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2008)

Two charges are fine with me.

On another note, we have 2 scrolls of CMW from Cholas(for an emergency.  My little speech before was for everybody to pick out want they could use/want)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

Of course, Hedowin will also heal non-lethal damage at a rate of 5 hp/hour now that he has been freed and fed.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 19, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw] All ready to go, save for 2 questions- 1.  What kind of HP/Spells available condition is Chevri in?, and 2.  Is ther any chance she is still wearing her Ring of Sustenance, since otherwise it will need to be worn for a week to become active again?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2008)

After doing a quick scan of the IC thread, it seems our hp situation is not as bad as I initially thought it might be.  Bregan looks uninjured, Drekhad is only down a hp or 2, as is Alexa.  I am down 10 and Hedowin is has 21 nonlethal.  Hedo might be okay with two charges from the wand, but I am not sure if we want to risk that.  If we decide to wait an hour for him to prepare spells that would bring him to about 3/4 hp.  That would also give us time to take care of Cholas' body.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 19, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Redclaw] All ready to go, save for 2 questions- 1.  What kind of HP/Spells available condition is Chevri in?, and 2.  Is ther any chance she is still wearing her Ring of Sustenance, since otherwise it will need to be worn for a week to become active again?[/sblock]



[sblock=pathfinder] She will be effectively paralyzed due to strength damage, although not significantly damage in terms of hit points (10 points of strength damage, 27/37 hit points).  She will not have any of her gear on her, so you'll be without the benefit of the ring of sustenance until she has worn it for a week.  Sorry. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=pathfinder] She will be effectively paralyzed due to strength damage, although not significantly damage in terms of hit points (10 points of strength damage, 27/37 hit points).  She will not have any of her gear on her, so you'll be without the benefit of the ring of sustenance until she has worn it for a week.  Sorry. [/sblock]




[sblock=Redclaw] Drat- I was afraid of that.  Hmmm, may I should have bought some food, or a bedroll...  How about spells available, at least once she starts recovering STR from the poison?  Given that she is basically immobile, and without the benefit of her ring, she'll probably be sleeping now, unless the lizardmen are tormenting her- either way, they have managed to get on the bad side of her sunny disposition...[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 19, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Redclaw] Drat- I was afraid of that.  Hmmm, may I should have bought some food, or a bedroll...  How about spells available, at least once she starts recovering STR from the poison?  Given that she is basically immobile, and without the benefit of her ring, she'll probably be sleeping now, unless the lizardmen are tormenting her- either way, they have managed to get on the bad side of her sunny disposition...[/sblock]



[sblock=pathfinder] Spells should be available, as she's conscious and therefore likely to at least be able to pray for them, even if she can't currently lift a finger to cast them. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 27, 2008)

@Redclaw:

If/when Hedowin advances a level, he would gain his first level in Ultimate Magus, which grants him a CL (spell selection) increase on the Sorc side only, along with a Arcane Power increase on CL (for casting purposes) on both sides, so he would be:

Wiz: Choose spells as CL4, cast spells as CL5
Sorc: Choose spells as CL2, cast spells as CL3

I was planning on taking practised spellcaster(sorcerer) to bring his CL up on the sorc side.  What would be your interpretation of the final CL for him as a Sorc caster?

I see it as CL2 (base) +4 CL (practised spellcaster - brings him to CL6 which is his hit dice) then +1 for Arcane Power from Ultimate Magus Lvl 1 = CL7 for casting.  Agree or disagree?


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry, S@squ@tch, but that's not how I read it.  I don't have a book with Practiced Spellcaster, but I just got this description from the WOTC website


> Practiced Spellcaster (from Complete Divine): When determining caster level for one of your spellcasting classes, you can add a bonus of up to +4. The amount of the bonus depends on the number of nonspellcasting class levels you have; you can add +1 for each nonspellcasting class level up to the limit of +4.



As I read it, the feat won't do Hedowin any good because he doesn't have any nonspellcasting class levels.

If the feat has changed, give me the new source and I'll take a look.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 27, 2008)

From Complete Divine pg82:

Prereq: Spellcraft 4 ranks
Benefit: Your caster level for the chosen spellcasting class increases by +4.  This can't increase your caster level beyond your HD.  However, even if you can't benefit from the full bonus immediately, if you later gain noncaster-level HD you may be able to apply the rest of the bonus.

A character with two or more spellcasting classes (such as a bard/sorcerer or a ranger/druid) must choose which class gains the feats effect.

This does not afect your spells per day or spells known.  It only incrases your caster level, which would help you penetrate SR and increase the duration and other effects of your spells.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 28, 2008)

S@squ@tch, I've done a bit more research, and while I still think the rule reads as if you need nonspellcasting class levels to 'overcome' with the feat, WOTC seems to disagree.  One of their fastplays for the Xen'Drik Expeditions campaign has two uses of the feat in an ultimate magus build.  So, based on that, your planned progression and the impact seem to work.

The WOTC FAQ clearly says that the bonus from Practiced Spellcaster is applied as best benefits the player, so yes, you would apply the feat first, and then the bonus from Arcane Power, giving him a CL 7 for sorcerer spells.  Yikes.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 28, 2008)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, effective CL7 for two first level spells..... :\   But it does make his magic missiles pack a punch instead of just being an irritation.  I envision him using his sorcerer side for blasting and the wizard side for utilitarian spells.

I've seen practised spellcaster used in a lot of mystic theurge builds as well, to accomplish the same goal.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 10, 2008)

Is there anything else before we move on to the next assault on the temple?


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not sure.  I was waiting for those on the scouting mission to declare their readiness.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2008)

> Is there anything else before we move on to the next assault on the temple?




While we wait do we want to try planning our assault OOC here?  Do we try the dancing lights trick again?  Or use ghost sounds to lure at least one of them away?  I am also dying to use those special arrows of mine that create a burst of acid damage for 3 rounds.  I am thinking they would be best used in the entrance of the temple to keep any creatures from so rapidly joining the battle on the temple foyer.  If we like that idea, I can give one to Bregan to use while the rest of us get close.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Are we actually planning on making the assault now, or waiting until the next morning (after a night's rest)?  If it is now, Chevri has only a few tricks left available- but she will go along anyways.

If tomorrow, she can use Flaming sphere or some summoned critters to tie up the entryway of the temple, once we've drawn a few enemies out to us- or if we can pull them away from the entrance, she can throw an Entangle and we can pick some off with ranged attacks.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 11, 2008)

Hedowin can also roll a Flaming Sphere around, and/or use Grease to keep reinforcements off their feet.  

He can also use Enlarge Person on the party tank and possibly use Reduce Person on a Blackscale (they would qualify as reptilian humanoids, right?)

Other than that, he he can sling some magic missiles and orbs of fire... But no AOE spells.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, Bregan is ready. I intend him to walk back to the camp........ but kinda lost my link to the IC thread lol.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2008)

I assumed we were waiting for spells to be recovered and such.  Enlarge person might not be the best idea vs. blackscales.  Giving us reach would be nice, but it would drop the enlarged one's AC by two...not good for those hard hitting blackscales.  I am in favor of luring them away into the jungle, either with summoned creatures(though I am hesitant because they probably will be killed in one hit from a blackscale club) or my dancing lights into the range of an entangle spell.  We have enough ranged offense to soften them up I think.  Grease with or without my arrows would be a good deterrant to reinforcements.  It is time to crank up the tactics, we've gotten up butts handed to us to what seems to be some relatively smalls battles.  Don't forget Drekhad has the fireball necklace if that could come in handy.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't forget, as you calculate your damage from that first encounter with blackscales, that I intentionally put Cholas in harm's way.  He had no business rushing through an AoO and standing there to get whalloped.  Take his dramatic departure out of the picture and you all did okay in that battle, and you totally dominated the poison dusk huts.  I don't think you're doing quite as badly as you seem to feel.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I was worried in that last fight with the poisondusk.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

I forgot that I had 1 temporary hit point I was sitting on during that last round, so Drekhad is at 44 not 43. Mostly noting this here so I can correct it later.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 8, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I'm really lovin' this game.  I hope it continues to go strong.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 8, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that I'm really lovin' this game.  I hope it continues to go strong.




I'll echo that sentiment.  Too bad Zurai disappeared.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm glad you're both enjoying, and I'm sorry Zurai disappeared too.  You all are a fun party to DM.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2008)

Is anyone in this party actually good at killing stuff? I think I've taken enough damage for the day to kill the entire group... And since Redclaw likes to describe damage in terms of me losing blood, I must have an extradimensional reservoir of blood in a portable hole somewhere.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 23, 2008)

That's the drawback of stone power.  You stand strong and don't die, but you miss more often than you hit, so the baddies get to keep messing you up.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2008)

I definitely don't mind getting hit. That's fun. I'm a glutten for punishment. But on the other hand, it seems like people are wandering around all over the place and generally not getting much done. It happened on the previous encounter as well, in that every 'new thing' seemed to distract everyone, and I'd be left there getting hit till people finally got around to it after all the 'new cool things' were dealt with. I feel like I'm playing Shaggy from Scooby Doo that's getting chased around by the amusement park monster in the background while everyone else is in the foreground solving the mystery. Not that I don't like Shaggy, but Jenkies, it's chewing on me!

Also, post to my Touch of the Abyss game when you get a chance.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 23, 2008)

Hedowin is running low on spells (he needs another level or two to have some battle longetivity), and I was trying to conserve a spell or two for after this battle, if it ever comes.

Unfortunately, he needs some time to write some scrolls or find an offensive wand, 'cuz he sucks at archery and is a liability with a dagger.

So, he really hasn't been very effective in the past 3 or so rounds.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 23, 2008)

And Chevri is designed to be primarily a healer- she sucks at actual combat ability, and she doesn't have much tactical know-how either.  If the dragon would actually stick around, she would summon something to fight it- but with summoning taking a full round, it is usually gone before I can get something to attack it.

It also doesn't help that most of our die rolls have been pretty bad, at least as far as hitting things- we are doing okay in other respects.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 23, 2008)

I haven't had the curse of bad rolls yet...I am saving my spells as well, it really limits my damage output when I can't use shocking grasp.  Looking forward to level six and that level of crusader.  More options is a good thing(that way I won't be so worried about using my spells up)


----------



## Zurai (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey all. Sorry for the unexplained absence. I understand if too much has gone on for me to pick up where I left off with Alexa, but I enjoyed this game and would like to return to it if at all possible. It looks like Alexa hasn't been slain yet, at least not on camera. I hope I can return.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Zurai.  I left Alexa outside the temple, guarding the escape, and S@squ@tch has just sent Hedowin's familiar out to check on her, so it looks like there's a great excuse to bring her in to the action.

Glad to have you back.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2008)

Good to have you back.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 10, 2008)

OnlytheStrong hasn't posted in over a week(even though active yesterday)how much longer before we move on?

(No offense OtS but I fear this game would end up like the Red hand of doom game I played in...dying out...just trying to keep it going.)


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 10, 2008)

Hopefully Redclaw can NPC his PC in the meantime.  

Zurai was able to come back to us, so I'm hoping OtS can do so as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 10, 2008)

I know you know S@s, that game was so much fun...

On the other hand...DAMN YOU FOR THE DAMNABLE MINDFLAYERS!


----------



## Redclaw (May 10, 2008)

I have no problem dragging Bregan along for a while.  I was just waiting for you all to decide you were ready.  He won't be much help as a scout, however, as I don't believe in having NPC'd PCs play any major role in the action.


----------



## Zurai (May 17, 2008)

Note that my most recent post assumes that L3 was _invisible_ prior to its first attack against Alexa. The description seems to indicate that, but it's not explicit. If it moved from out of sight, it wouldn't have been able to 5' step after its attack and Alexa wouldn't have to Tumble to catch up to it, thus not provoking the AoO and potentially getting smashed to itty-bitty Alexa bits.


----------



## Redclaw (May 17, 2008)

It was, in fact, invisible.  However, all Alexa knows is that it wasn't there, then it suddenly was as its club smacked into her.


----------



## Redclaw (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone seen OnlytheStrong?  He seems to be coming to Enworld still, but not running Bregan.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 18, 2008)

I haven't seen him either.  He is not posting in the AtG game as well(well before he died).


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 18, 2008)

[sblock=Evo] Who doesn't like mindflayers???  

But please don't spill too many beans to Redclaw (Thanor), as team Black is in the jungle too.   
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 19, 2008)

[sblock=S@s]Oops, my bad.  I didn't realize he was in that game.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 20, 2008)

I'm rolling 20's today.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 23, 2008)

I have been unable to find a lot of free time lately, so I apologize to those whose games I am playing in or those in games I am running.  I hope to get caught up this weekend.


----------



## Redclaw (May 23, 2008)

No worries, S@s.  I've been in the same boat, and likely will continue for a bit.  I'm getting my posting in, but it's substandard for me.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2008)

As much as I want to see that dragon die, I think it is going to get away once again, as I'm pretty much tapped out...


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm rolling 20's today.




Today, not so much?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2008)

Did you want actions from all of us, or just those hit by the acid?  Won't be around until tomorrow night.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 5, 2008)

So, any thoughts on the Bregan situation?  I hate to re-recruit again, but you all have no roguish companion at this point.  That makes some things more difficult than they should be.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2008)

I think he has disappeared into the ether.  

I wouldn't mind you NPC'ing him while you look for a skill monkey replacement -- a straight rogue would be great in this group for the flanking + sneak attack......


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, that's the feeling I'm getting.  Luckily, Graf has expressed some interest in EotLQ, and is working on a rogue to step in.  That should cut the search time down.  I think we've even got a plausible explanation for his arrival in the works, and it doesn't include him being a captive.


----------



## Graf (Jun 6, 2008)

*Kason/Kil'x*

[sblock=Apparent Background]
Kason Freeman is a burly rough looking fellow. He's go the scars from a half dozen bar fights, and is missing a chunk of one ear. Agreeable and likable in general, he shows a hard edge during business. 
Named after the "brilliant Brelish thinker King Kason" his opinions on political matters are extreme and he's a member if several "Breland first" political movements. 

[sblock=Background] 
Kil'x grew up in a Cyrian monastery dedicated to the silver flame. Before that he has vague, unpleasant memories of a black walled temple and fighting. His parents were cultists he was told "some strange mix of the dragon below and the shadow". The order had wiped them out; the boy hated the monks and his life but had no reason to doubt them. 
He ran away from the monastery in his teens and lived on the streets of Metrol for several years before catching a case of patriotism and enlisting (under the name of someone else of course). He was quickly selected for an elite scouting unit where he served with distinction (something he is excessively proud of now -- which is difficult for him since he can't tell anyone about it--, but thought was annoying then).
He made lieutenant, grew disillusioned with the prosecution of the war and gave up that identity after a disastrous raid into Karrnath. 
He moved to Thronehold operated as a mercenary, met  Sur'kil, did several unpleasant jobs for him, became a spy, and rediscovered his patriotism (he loved his country, he just hated taking orders). He was mugging a Karrn diplomat for some papers when the Mourning hit. 
In shock and on the run from the emerald claw he lost himself for a few years before turning up in Sharn. He adopted a temporary identity of an agreeable, typically Brelish patriot, named, ironically for their (idiotic to Kil'x's mind) grandfather of the (overrated to Kil'x's mind) current king.
Angered by his country's fortunes and the terrible poverty endured by the masses while certain (unpatriotic in his mind) nobles lived lives of luxury he started a mini-crimewave, targeting  noble Cyrian families. The seventh house he hit, that of a minor line of nobles, one of a handful of elvin nobles in Cyre, already looked like it had been "hit" by someone else. The sight of a beautiful young woman arguing by candlelight with a banker for a larger loan to fund an orphanage moved the changeling; she'd sold everything down to the furniture in her efforts already and was attempted to get more based on a claim of land in the Mournland. Some digging about ensured that the girl, Aya ir'Greenbreaze was sincere and had a tragic story of her own as the only survivor among her family; a day or two pretending to be an orphan at the orphanage she was founding was an all too painful reminder of his own past. Mindful, as well, that he had no real idea how to actually spend the money he was rapidly accumulating,Kil'x developed a new identity, that of a wealthy Cyrian elf. Kil'x put a lot of effort into this new identity, and was confident it would achieve the desired effect.
Kil'x had difficulty admitting to himself that he was as interested in the woman's affections as he was in helping other Cyrians, which almost certainly compounded what would become a troublesome situation. His deception came off perfectly, at least in so far as he was able to convince Aya that he was boorish self-important noble of dubious character with a fortune whose origins were equally dubious and whose attentions toward her were manifestly poorly hidden. She took his money, but only for the cause (very much to Kil'x's irritation, after a fainting spell during one of their meetings he found himself making periodic nighttime excursions to her villa to surreptitiously replenish the larder) and saw him only so much as she had to to ensure the gold kept flowing.

Around this time, annoyed by the Brelish treatment of Cyrians he pushed his Kason identity, always meant to be temporary anyway to a further extreme. Embroiling himself in extreme Breland First and Anti-Cyrian groups. Kason, always ready to start a fight (ideally one the Brelish would lose, badly) and fearlessly ready to cause trouble (anything rash that would make the movement look like a bunch of thugs) quickly found himself popular within the growing movement.

The popularity of Kason with Brelish extremists seemed to be inversely linked to Aya's feelings about his elvin identity. During a particularly awkward "date" with his elvin persona the woman simply left (almost leaping from the sky carriage Kil'x had arranged). The irritated changeling was certainly going to leave her, but wound up doubling back in his Kason persona "just to check on the brat". She had, in fact, gotten herself into serious trouble and "Kason" wound up saving her from a pack of thugs on an isolated bridge. After he got the bruised girl home safely he found her behavior toward him (not that she knew it was him of course) vastly changed. A quick followup visit the next day by Kason confirmed it, it seemed to him that she vastly preferred the boorish Brel to the refined Cyrian he'd spent months developing.
Finding this development to be beyond his capacity to tolerate Kil'x simply deposited his stolen wealth in a bank under the woman's name (save for a small trust to be doled out in small enough increments that she'd have trouble donating it and would hopefully use it to buy food), arranged for his elvin identity to take a long hunting trip to Q'barra and went looking for some sort of unpleasant nasty job miles from civilization.

Back in Thronehold Sur'kil had been known for always having dangerously extreme jobs that nobody wanted to take. Kil'x had picked up word that he was in Sharn and looking for people. Showing up at his door and revealing that he was, in fact, the same dwarf who'd worked for the man all those years ago in Thronehold, was enough to get the now broke "Kason" a job. Days later he was sweating his way through a steamy jungle in the middle of no-where.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Kil'x fancies himself a cunning rationalist. The reality is that he's painfully detached from his own emotions the way that a shapechanger brought up in a restrictive monestary might be. Negative emotions he experiences are invariably the result of "irritating or annoying" people/events. He unabashedly loved Cyre (unlike his parents, or his teachers at the monastery he thought it would always be there for him) and it's destruction has left him rudderless and emotionally vulnerable (not that he shows people, he just comes off as prickly and unpleasant).

The Kason persona is much more agreeable and pleasant; "Kason" isn't burdened with Kil'x constant paranoia that people will abandon or betray him.
Kil'x isn't introspective enough to see the extremities of Kason's political views mirror his own; only the target is different.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tactics]
Kil'x never found a fair fight he liked. He just doesn't have the staying power (->hit points) to stand around taking hits.
His preference is to take out any sort of serious opposition by finding out where it lives and killing it in it's sleep.

His Kason Freeman persona likes brawling and bar fights but Kil'x prefers to engineer those fights some place where no one will notice a few low blows (he's willing to take a roughing up at Cyrian hands as the Brelish Kason but the prickly changeling has limits).
He carries around a huge sword specifically to avoid fighting (of course, with no intimidate skill it mostly seems to get him into trouble).[/sblock]

"Kason" Freeman  (CL 5) -- Brelish Human Rogue
[sblock=Stat Block]Changeling Rogue 5 Lawful Neutral (with "practical" tendencies)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Spot +8 Listen +8 Search +10 
Languages Common
************************************************************
*AC *16 (armor4/dex2/ring0) [+1 vs traps]; touch: 12 ; flat-footed: 16
*hp *32 (5 HD)
_uncanny dodge_ (dex to AC if flat footed), Trap sense +1 (included)
*Fort *+4 (con2/class2) *Ref *+6 [+1 vs traps] _[Evasion]_ (dex4/class4) *Will *+2 [+2 vs sleep/charm] (wis0/class2)
******************************************************************
*Speed *30 ft (6 squares)
*Attack Melee* _+1 Falchon_ +6 2d4+4 (18-20)
Sneak Attack _+1 Falchon_ +8 2d4+4 +3d6 (18-20)​*Attack Ranged* Throwing Dagger +5 1d4+2
*Ranged Sneak Attack* Throwing Dagger +7 1d4+2 +3d6​*Base Attack* +3 *Grapple *+5 
*Attack Options*  sneak attack +3d6
*Combat Gear* Flash Pellet x5 (DC 15 or blinded then dazzled), Eternal Wand of _Shield _, Healing Belt, _CLW_ potion x2
*Action Points* 7ish (?)
****************************** ************************************
*Attributes *Str 14 Dex 15* Con 14 Int 14 Wis 10 Cha 10
* received improvement for level
*SQ * _change self_, Natural Linguist, Shapechanger subtype
*Feats *  EWP (Falchon), Sly Fortune
*Skills * Balance +2_u__bs_/+8_a_ Bluff +4** Climb +2s Diplomacy +0_u_ Disguise +10_u_# Disable Device +10_git_ Escape Artist +0_su_ Hide +13_sc__l_ Intimidate +2** Jump +2_s_/+4_sa_ Listen +8/10_n_ Move Silently +8_sl_ Listen +8 Open Locks +10_gt_ Search +10 Sleight of Hand +2_sg_ Sense Motive +4** Spot +8 Swim +2_u_ Tumble +8_ls_ Use Magic Device +8
[sblock=Skills detail]_u_=untrained
**=changing racial bonus
#=change self bonus
_b_ = balance pole
_l_= potential luck reroll (sly fortune)
_i_= potential item reroll (chronocharm)
_g_= potential bonus from gloves
_c_=cloak of elvinkind
_t[/t] = masterwork longspoon theives tools (can do it from one square over, too! that sounds vague disgusting doesn't it...?)
n=listening cone (what do you want from me, I've already got an l, i and a c.... just say coNNNe)
a=alchemical pellet bonus (remember it's not drugs... it's alchemy!)
s=includes chain Shirt armor penality
RanksBalance Bluff 2 Climb 2 Diplomacy 0 Disable Device 8 Escape Artist 0 Hide 8 Jump 2 Listen 8 Knowledge (x) 0 Knowledge (x) 0 Move Silently 8 Open Locks 6 8 Search 8 Sense Motive 2 Sleight of Hand 2 Spot 8 Swim 0 Tumble 8 Use Magic Device 8​[/sblock]
*Possessions *combat gear + The Pitted Blade (+1 falchon WoL), Scroll Detect Magic x4, Chronocharm of the Laughing Rogue (MIC 86)	, Gloves of Manual Prowess (MIC 106), Cloak of elvinkind , Listening Cone (CAd 123), Balancing Pole (CAd 122)	
Thieves’ Tools, Longspoon: Masterwork (CAd 123), Eternal Wand of Shield, Scroll: Detect Magic x4, Alchemical: Flash Pellet (CAd 118)	x5, Alchemical: Leap Capsule (CAd 121) x2, Alchemical: Stability Capsule (CAd 121)x5, Daggers x8 (belt), Daggers x2 (each boot), Travel Documents (multiple identities Aundair,  Karrnath, Breland/Stormreach, Q'barra, Talenta Plains) masterwork thieves tools (backup set), collapsible 10'ft pole,  and traveling gear.
[sblock=Traveling Gear]two sacks, 2 sunrods, 6 torches, bed roll,  backpack, 2 weeks of trail rations, several spare set of clothing, 20 steel spikes, hammer, 200' of silken rope (knotted for easy climbing), chalk (red, white), 4 waterskins, 2 grappling hooks, [/sblock]

As always spreadsheet has details.

[sblock=Old rejected Equipment block]
[sblock=The Pitted Blade]+1 Falchon
Kil'x's prized possession discovered during a disastrous battle with Karrnathi forces that ended his military career. This +1 byeshk falchon is twisted and pitted as if it were dipped in a powerful acid. In the right hands the weapon, which supposedly dates back to the hobgoblin empire, will supposedly drip acid, increase damage from sneak attacks (deadly precision), improve his chances of getting a lucky shot (improved crit) and even return when thrown.
The fact that the right hands are apparently not Kil'x's is a source of no little irritation to the changeling. He stubbornly totes it around anyway (though he stopped trying to throw the damn thing after he took off a chunk of his ear). He doesn't like to think about the possibility that the gnomish sage was just having him on.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Cloak of Shadows]Grants darkvision 30'. Also for five non-consecutive rounds a day the user can hide in plain sight, provided they aren't in natural daylight, the effects of the daylight spell, etc[/sblock]
[sblock=The Centipede Gauntlet]
The Centipede Gauntlet. Kil'x won this gauntlet from a warforged assassin named Leaper during a particularly intense game of cards in Thronehold. (Leaper foolishly bet "his left arm"... Kil'x let him bargain him down to the component he was wearing on it). Kil'x had warforged component modified to allow a human sized creature to wear it. The gauntlet is constructed of a night black metal and features dozen of small wires and jointed legs. When worn it allows the user to extend their senses into the gauntlet; the limbs and legs of the gauntlet are extremely sensitive almost self-aware, and help the user find and disable traps and open locks.
When worn the gauntlet provides a +5 tool bonus to search (traps only), and +5 to disable traps and open locks.
The two-fingered gauntlet is poorly suited to other activities that require fine control (slight of hand, etc) and Kil'x avoids wearing it when he's not doing B&E or Tombraiding.
Leaper was killed by a trap a few weeks after the game. (Kil'x felt a certain amount of relief, he wasn't known as being the sort to lose gracefully) When he's dealing with a particularly tricky trap or lock Kil'x sometimes finds himself talking to the dead warforged.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Build Details]
Hit points 6 (Rog1) + 4x4 (Rog2-5) + 10 (con) = 32

[sblock=Skill Points spent per Level]
8 ranks in Hide, ms, listen, spot, tumble, Search, Disable, UMD, 
6 ranks in Open Locks
2 ranks in Climb, Jump, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Bluff
no ranks in disguise, intimidate, escape artist :/
[/sblock]

[sblock=Class and Effect Breakdown]
rogue 5 requires no explanation I think
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feat Progression]
1st: Sly Fortune (1 luck reroll)
3rd: Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Falchon
4th: Dex +1
6th: unbelievable luck (+2 rerolls)
8th: Dex +1
[/sblock][/sblock]
[/sblock]_


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Graf,

Thanks for submitting a character so quickly.  We're at a good point for Kason to join the group, so let's get this done.    

Great background write-up, not a surprise, and a fascinating character with plenty of rp possibilities, ditto.  Crunch could use some cleaning up, however.  If you would be willing to include the gp value of your items (only for those purchased at creation), and spell out your skill and save bonuses, I would be much obliged.  You don't have to pay for the falchion, however, as I'll build up a version that actually fits your description and use that as your bonus equipment.  It would be nice if one of my legacy items lasted long enough to get to the second power.

Also, it's a minor detail, but could you switch the order you took your feats in.  Kason couldn't have taken EWP at first level, as it requires +1 BAB.  Luckily, Sly Fortune has no prereqs.

You're also missing languages, speed, Armor Check Penalty, touch and flat-footed AC, some of your class features and racial features.  

I know it's a first work-up, so you were likely going to get to most of this, but I figured I'd point them out in case some slipped past.


----------



## Graf (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!
Great! no objections about free magic items. 
sure but I pulled the cloak out if my ***. No idea what it would cost. (I'm a bit sick of +2 to attribute items...)
sure. Carrying around a sword he wasn't profcient in for three levels just makes the whole thing funnier. 
yeah I loath math wanted to make sure I was on the right page before subjecting myself to more than necessary.
Speed 30
rogue saves are +2 fort +4ref +2 will iirc.
the rest is small stuff - I realize it's important of course. It just takes time with the books.  

The thing is that I have another final this weekend and commitments after that. The earliest time i can sitting down and hunt through the books to price out items to the gold pieces will be Monday. 
If you want to start sooner why don't we just have "kason" be itemless and down some minor skill bonuses. 
Or wait until Monday, of course. After that I'm free and clear for a few weeks.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 6, 2008)

Monday will likely be fine.  I'm out of town for the weekend, although I obviously have computer access, and the party needs to rest up and develop a plan of action.  We can introduce Kason now and work out the numbers a little later.

For now, the sword functions as a +1 falchion, but someone with some knowledge (history) might be able to give some other ideas about it.

[sblock=for Graf only] We'll say you've been tracking them to keep an eye on what they're up to, and when they come back to the same campsite they used the night before, you want to check and see if they have what Sur'kil is looking for.  You know, because he trusts you a bit more than the rag-tag adventurers he just hired, that he's hoping they'll recover something called The Dragon's Eye., or at least information about it's location.  He's not sure what it is, but he knows it might possess significant power.

Bregan is going to dissappear in the middle of the night, so you should probably arrive before that. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 7, 2008)

cool!


----------



## Zurai (Jun 7, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> For now, the sword functions as a +1 falchion, but someone with some knowledge (history) might be able to give some other ideas about it.



What about Bardic Knowledge? (  )


----------



## Graf (Jun 7, 2008)

someone who could help him find out about his sword would be on the fast track to being Kason's buddy. 

Had a moment on the 'puter (or ipod anyway) so I went ahead and posted IC. Hope that's ok...
not that I got the employer-I've-known-for-years-name-right... :/


----------



## Graf (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm working up the statblock, but I thought that I'd create two sets of gear and just have Redclaw pick the one that's acceptable.

[sblock=Option A (AKA weird magic items)]

The pitted blade
The cloak of Shadows (grants darkvision 30' - five none consecutive rounds a day the user can hide in plain sight, provided they aren't in natural daylight, the effects of the _daylight _spell, etc)
The Centipede Gauntlet. Kil'x won this gauntlet from a warforged assassin named Leaper during a particularly intense game of cards in Thronehold. (Leaper foolishly bet "his left arm"... Kil'x let him bargain him down to the component he was wearing on it). Kil'x had warforged component modified to allow a human sized creature to wear it. The gauntlet is constructed of a night black metal and features dozen of small wires and jointed legs. When worn it allows the user to extend their senses into the gauntlet; the limbs and legs of the gauntlet are extremely sensitive almost self-aware, and help the user find and disable traps and open locks.
When worn the gauntlet provides a +5 tool bonus to search (traps only), and +5 to disable traps and open locks.
The two-fingered gauntlet is poorly suited to other activities that require fine control (slight of hand, etc) and Kil'x avoids wearing it when he's not doing B&E or Tombraiding. 
_Leaper was killed by a trap a few weeks after the game. (Kil'x felt a certain amount of relief, he wasn't known as being the sort to lose gracefully) When he's dealing with particularly difficult traps or locks Kil'x sometimes finds himself talking to the dead warforged._
Scrolls:
_Detect Magic _x3 (not that he doesn't trust other people...really, he just likes to double check)
_Shield _x3 
[/sblock]
If Option A isn't cool then I'm working on Option B (standard magic items from the DMB/MIC)

Option B (has it's own spreadsheet)


----------



## Graf (Jun 9, 2008)

Still working, but this is the shape it's taking so far.

"Kason" Freeman  (CL 5) -- Brelish Human Rogue
[sblock=Stat Block]Changeling Rogue 5 Lawful Neutral (with "practical" tendencies)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision 30' Spot +8 Listen +8 Search +10 [+15 vs traps] 
Languages Common
************************************************************
*AC *16 (armor4/dex2/ring0) [+1 vs traps]; touch: 12 ; flat-footed: 16
*hp *32 (5 HD)
_uncanny dodge_ (dex to AC if flat footed), Trap sense +1 (included)
*Fort *+4 (con2/class2) *Ref *+6 [+1 vs traps] _[Evasion]_ (dex4/class4) *Will *+2 [+2 vs sleep/charm] (wis0/class2)
******************************************************************
*Speed *30 ft (6 squares)
*Attack Melee* _+1 Falchon_ +6 2d4+3 (18-20)
Sneak Attack _+1 Falchon_ +8 2d4+3 +3d6 (18-20)​*Attack Ranged* Throwing Dagger +5 1d4+2
*Ranged Sneak Attack* Throwing Dagger +7 1d4+2 +3d6​*Base Attack* +3 *Grapple *+5 
*Attack Options*  sneak attack +3d6
*Combat Gear* Cloak of Shadows (Hide in Plain sight 5 rnds/day), Scroll _Shield _x3, 
*Action Points* 7ish (?)
****************************** ************************************
*Attributes *Str 14 Dex 15* Con 14 Int 14 Wis 10 Cha 10
* received improvement for level
*SQ * _change self_, Natural Linguist, Shapechanger subtype
*Feats *Sly Fortune, EWP (Falchon)
*Skills * Balance +2_u_ Bluff +10** Climb +4 Diplomacy +0_u_ Disguise +10_u_# Disable Device +15 Escape Artist +2_u_ Hide +10 Intimidate +2** Jump +4 Listen +8 Move Silently +10 Listen +8 Open Locks +15* Search +10/+15* Sense Motive +4** Spot +8 Swim +2_u_ Tumble +10 Use Magic Device +8
[sblock=Skills detail]_u_=untrained
*=Centipede Gauntlet (vs traps)
**=changing racial bonus
#=change self bonus
RanksBalance Bluff 8 Climb 2 Diplomacy 0 Disable Device 8 Escape Artist 0 Hide 8 Jump 2 Listen 8 Knowledge (x) 0 Knowledge (x) 0 Move Silently 8 Listen 8 Search 8 Sense Motive 2 Sleight of Hand 2 Spot 8 Swim 0 Tumble 8 Use Magic Device 8​[/sblock]
*Possessions *combat gear + _The Pitted Blade_ (+1 falchon WoL), Scroll _Detect Magic _x3 Daggers x8 (belt), Daggers x2 (each boot), Travel Documents (multiple identities Aundair,  Karrnath, Breland/Stormreach, Q'barra, Talenta Plains) masterwork thieves tools (backup set), collapsible 10'ft pole,  and traveling gear.
[sblock=Traveling Gear]two sacks, 2 sunrods, 6 torches, bed roll,  backpack, 2 weeks of trail rations, several spare set of clothing, 20 steel spikes, hammer, 200' of silken rope (knotted for easy climbing), chalk (red, white), 4 waterskins, 2 grappling hooks, [/sblock]

[sblock=The Pitted Blade]_stats  tbd_
Kil'x's prized possession discovered during a disastrous battle with Karrnathi forces that ended his military career. This +1 byeshk falchon is twisted and pitted as if it were dipped in a powerful acid. In the right hands the weapon, which supposedly dates back to the hobgoblin empire, will supposedly drip acid, increase damage from sneak attacks (deadly precision), improve his chances of getting a lucky shot (improved crit) and even return when thrown.
The fact that the right hands are apparently not Kil'x's is a source of no little irritation to the changeling. He stubbornly totes it around anyway (though he stopped trying to throw the damn thing after he took off a chunk of his ear). He doesn't like to think about the possibility that the gnomish sage was just having him on.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Cloak of Shadows]Grants darkvision 30'. Also for five non-consecutive rounds a day the user can hide in plain sight, provided they aren't in natural daylight, the effects of the _daylight _spell, etc[/sblock]
[sblock=The Centipede Gauntlet]
The Centipede Gauntlet. Kil'x won this gauntlet from a warforged assassin named Leaper during a particularly intense game of cards in Thronehold. (Leaper foolishly bet "his left arm"... Kil'x let him bargain him down to the component he was wearing on it). Kil'x had warforged component modified to allow a human sized creature to wear it. The gauntlet is constructed of a night black metal and features dozen of small wires and jointed legs. When worn it allows the user to extend their senses into the gauntlet; the limbs and legs of the gauntlet are extremely sensitive almost self-aware, and help the user find and disable traps and open locks.
When worn the gauntlet provides a +5 tool bonus to search (traps only), and +5 to disable traps and open locks.
The two-fingered gauntlet is poorly suited to other activities that require fine control (slight of hand, etc) and Kil'x avoids wearing it when he's not doing B&E or Tombraiding.
_Leaper was killed by a trap a few weeks after the game. (Kil'x felt a certain amount of relief, he wasn't known as being the sort to lose gracefully) When he's dealing with a particularly tricky trap or lock Kil'x sometimes finds himself talking to the dead warforged._[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Build Details]
Hit points 6 (Rog1) + 4x4 (Rog2-5) + 10 (con) = 32

[sblock=Magic Item Math]
Falchon "free"
Cloak 4750gp
gauntlet 1250
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Points spent per Level]
8 ranks in Hide, ms, listen, spot, tumble, Search, Bluff, Disable, UMD, Open Locks
2 ranks in Climb, Jump, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand
no ranks in disguise, intimidate, escape artist :/
[/sblock]


[sblock=Class and Effect Breakdown]
rogue 5 requires no explanation I think
[/sblock]


[sblock=Feat Progression]
1st: Sly Fortune (1 luck reroll)
3rd: Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Falchon
4th: Dex +1
6th: unbelievable luck (+2 rerolls)
8th: Dex +1
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Comments and Questions]
Nada[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 9, 2008)

The Build Details and Comments and Questions sblocks seem to deal with your character in s@squ@tch's game, not this one (Hudder).


----------



## Graf (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah. Was going a bit too fast with the cut and paste. 

I always regret saying this because I find something wrong later but it _should_ be ok now. Minus any additions/subtractions/adjustments from Redclaw of course.

The less said about he armor class the better, but I don't really see any good solutions beyond hiding really well.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 9, 2008)

Heh. I hear ya about AC; Alexa's feeling pretty fragile too.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 9, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> I'm working up the statblock, but I thought that I'd create two sets of gear and just have Redclaw pick the one that's acceptable.



I'm going to go with option B, for a few reasons.  And non-magical items are not free, so pay up on the chain shirt.   

I'll look over the sheet in more detail this afternoon, but I'm still hoping to see the math on your skill and save numbers.  I like to see ranks + ability mod + misc. (synergy, etc).

As for AC, you can use some of that money you're not spending on the cloak and claw to buy some magical AC boosts.


----------



## Graf (Jun 9, 2008)

Understood. I'll make the modifications tomorrow. B's more powerful anyway. I just hate the annoying math. 

if I got with b then I go with b. Everything is straight out of the books. Unless you want to 'rule 0' one of the items I'm not touching the hellish morass again. 

Money's already spent per option b. ('less you want to give me more of course.  )


----------



## Graf (Jun 9, 2008)

ps I don't do synergy stuff. It gives me a headache.
 Click on the spoiler block and it's all in there.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 9, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Heh. I hear ya about AC; Alexa's feeling pretty fragile too.




You want to talk about being fragile???


----------



## Graf (Jun 11, 2008)

The mage definitely wins the "who's fragilest" fight.

I think Kil'x/Kason is profoundly genre blind. (Can I take that as a flaw and get another feat?)


----------



## Graf (Jun 12, 2008)

Assuming that no news is good news (and realizing that we're needing a final set of stats now) I've updated "Kason" for the last time (minus whatever errors have crept in and my general incompetence anyway...).


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 12, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Assuming that no news is good news (and realizing that we're needing a final set of stats now) I've updated "Kason" for the last time (minus whatever errors have crept in and my general incompetence anyway...).



 I have to say, he's looking very self-sufficient.  He'd be in big trouble if he ran into anything, but his hiding ability should help, and he's got some magic and healing going on.  

One note: did you add in your armor check penalty for the chain shirt?

Otherwise, he's good to post to the RG, and ready to enter the Temple of Kha'Shazul.


----------



## Graf (Jun 13, 2008)

I did not adjust for the chain shirt. I will do so soon. (this is why I play wizards, you fight naked -- beautiful mathematics free nudity).

This reminds of the old dragon letters page.... "The party has discussed matters and we have decided not to go into the Castle of Absolute Unavoidable Doom, but instead, to return to town." (paraphrase)


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey all, I should be able to post a good amount tomorrow, and maybe a little on Monday morning, but I'm headed cross country in a gigantic U-Haul starting Monday afternoon (as soon as we finish selling the house).  As a result, I probably won't be able to advance the story much until Friday or Saturday.  I hope you all can bear with me.

Unfortunately it means we likely won't get far into this dragon hunt right away.


----------



## Graf (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow!
Travel safe!


----------



## Graf (Jul 27, 2008)

I will be on vacation from July 29th to Aug 7th. Traveling with little or no internet connecttion (I think). I plan on posting at least once more to this thread before I go. Sorry for the short lead time.


----------

